# Pakistan Police | News Discussions



## fatman17

Wednesday, May 08, 2013 

*Policemen absent during polls will be dismissed*

KARACHI: Sindh Police spokesman SSP Imran Shaukat announced on Tuesday that any police personnel who is found absent from duty during the general
elections-2013, will be dismissed from service. app

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UmarJustice

The Punjab police are all set to undergo another massive reshuffle, right from top to bottom, as the PML-N is ready to form the next government in the biggest province for another five-year term since it emerged as the single-largest political party in the general election 2013.
In early April, the caretakerPunjabgovernment reshuffled the entire police administration in the province from the police station level to the Central Police Office (CPO). The caretakers enthusiastically transferred all the Regional Police Officers (RPOs), District Police Officers (DPOs), divisional and sub-divisional police officers, and even the Station House Officers (SHOs) and the Moharrirs at every police station.
Many new faces were introduced on key posts in the police department with typical slogans and promises like provision of justice at grass-root level, better law and order situation, and corruption-free policing.
More interestingly, the caretakers picked up most of the officers, who had never been given key postings under the Shahbaz-regime due to one or another reason. Even the political opponents of the PML-N were given important and lucrative posts.
But the police administration was caught by surprise as the election results also shook many analysts and political pundits, who were not predicting the win of the PML-N.
Now, everyone who matters in the police administration is in search of safe-heaven to save the skin. A good number of police officers have already applied either for long leaves or they wanted sideline postings. From top to bottom, another reshuffle is definite to hit the police department as the new government would form its own team to run the affairs of the otherwise powerful police force.
The caretaker federal government appointed Aftab Sultan as the provincial police chief. He had been given the task to ensure free, fair, and transparent elections under conducive and peaceful atmosphere. Days after taking over the charge of his new assignment Aftab Sultan transferred all the RPOs and DPOs.
Lahoreoperations police chief, DIG Jawad Ahmed Dogar, followed the same pattern and transferred all the SHOs in the provincial metropolis. Many officers had objected to the move terming it as a futile exercise, citing various reasons. This unusual and extraordinary move not only created uncertainty in the entire police administration but also badly affected the police working.
However, the police hierarchy was of the view that the large-scale administrative reshuffle was meant to convince all the stakeholders that free, fair, and transparent elections would be ensured and all the players would be given level-playing field.
As a matter of fact, the government transferred several cops from one place to the other place. A number of DPOs, SDPOs, and SHOs were transferred from one place to the other. The caretakers were seen obliging their blue-eyed cops by appointing them on lucrative posts as the policemen, in great numbers, were appointed on the recommendations of someone.
On the other hand, the caretakers failed to improve the law and order situation in the province, where the crimes rate continued to swell.
During the previous one week, in Lahore, armed bandits continued their looting and made off with cash, gold ornaments, and other valuables worth Rs980 million in more than 235 successful strikes.
The bandits also took away 43 cars and 119 motorcycles from different parts of the City. The bandits struck brazenly across the provincial capital while targeting residences even in the posh and highly-guarded localities apart from depriving motorists, families and even ordinary passersby of their belongings.
The police launched large-scale search operations against suspected terrorists by inspecting all the religious schools, neighbourhoods, and even the motorists at the pickets set up across the Punjab province but to no avail.
The Punjab police are yet to trace the whereabouts of the abducted son of former Prime Minister, Yousaf Raza Gilani, who had been snatched away by gunmen during an election rally in Multan when the police were put on high-alert.
A leading member of the Jamaat-ud-Dawa, Khalid Bsashir, was found shot dead from the suburb of Lahore days after he had been abducted by unidentified gunmen a few meters away from his house in the Hajveri Town in Harbanspura area. The police are groping in the dark with no lead and no clue to unearth the killers.
Uncertainty has again gripped the police department, where officers are struggling for new postings rather than making efforts to maintain peace and to trace the high-profile cases. As the new government is all set to sworn, another massive reshuffle is on the cards. The police performance plummets with every passing day amid uncertainty as the officers failed to give results during the short-term postings.

Punjab police back to square one

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

here we go - thana politics.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Robert M. Perito and Tariq Parvez

Empowering the Pakistan Police.

ABOUT THE REPORT

This report is based on interviews with seventy Pakistani police officers conducted in Islamabad, Lahore, and Washington, DC. Interviewees included seven former inspectors general of police, active duty inspectors general, and other senior officers, including women police. The report is also based on written materials submitted by Pakistani police officers describing actions they had taken to improve police-community relations. It is part of a project conducted by the U.S. Institute of Peace on the role of police in countering insurgency, terrorism, and violent crime.

Summary
 In Pakistans struggle against violent extremism, Pakistani police officers have sacrificed their lives to save others. Yet these acts of heroism have done little to alter the fact that most Pakistanis fear the police and seek their assistance as a last resort.

 The origins of abusive police behavior are found in Pakistans colonial past. The basic police law and the organization of the police date from the period of British rule, as do the attitudes of police toward the public.

 Pakistans initial response to violent extremism has been to create heavily armed antiterrorist units. The relationship between public support for the police and improved police effectiveness against terrorism has received less attention than it deserves.

 Fortunately, the Police Service of Pakistan includes a group of talented senior officers who recognize that improving police-public relations is essential to halting extremist violence. These officers took innovative steps in their districts that brought increased public support. 

Unfortunately, these initiatives ended when the officers were transferred.

 Institutionalizing successful innovations offers a means of improving police effectiveness against terrorism and criminal violence within existing legal authority and available resources. Such an effort would be an appropriate focus for international donor support.

In the countrys struggle against violent extremism, Pakistani police officers have sacrificed their lives to save the lives of those around them. Heroic acts by the police have occurred in Peshawar, Quetta, and Karachicities affected by the spread of terrorism from the tribal areas bordering Afghanistan. Yet the acts of police heroism have done little to alter the fact that most Pakistanis fear the police and seek their assistance as a last resort. Widespread corruption, high-handedness, and abusive behavior have soured police-community relations. Policemen routinely demand bribes, refuse to register cases, and, in the case of female crime victims, engage in harassment or worse. Forced confessions obtained by giving prisoners the third degree are common in a judicial system with little capacity for evidence-based prosecutions. The origins of abusive police behavior are rooted in Pakistans colonial past. 

Police in half the countrys provinces still operate under an 1861 police law enacted following a major insurrection against British rule in 1857. The law provides for a police force that relies on fear, intimidation, and officially sanctioned violence to protect the state. Missing from the 1861 act is any language regarding the police protecting the people, providing services, or promoting good relations with the community. Beyond the archaic legal framework, Pakistans police suffer from a long list of contemporary problems. The rank and file of Pakistans 624,400-member police institutions is poorly educated, ill-trained, badly equipped, underpaid, and working under inhumane conditions. Most of the nations police stations are in dilapidated buildings. Some substations are in makeshift structures and even tents. Police are expected to work long hours seven days a week and often go months, if not years, with no time off. Perhaps not surprisingly, constables who are abused by the system and their supervisors treat the public in kind.

In Pakistan, the initial response to the growing threat from insurgency, terrorism, and violent crime was to create heavily armed antiterrorist units and distribute limited quantities of body armor, assault rifles, and armored vehicles to the regular police. The relationship between public support for the police and police effectiveness has received far less attention than it deserves, but fortunately, the Police Service of Pakistan boasts a core group of talented senior officers who recognize that improvements in public-police relations are essential to halting the spread of extremist violence. Most of these officers have served at senior levels in UN police missions, and many have studied in U.S. and European universities.

They understand that increasing public support for the police is a requirement for countering terrorist groups. The strong desire of many in the police leadership to bridge the gap between the public and the police is a very encouraging sign and gives hope for the future.

Many senior police officers took steps in areas under their direct authority that improved police-community relations and brought increased public support. Such actions included remodeling the entrances to police stations to make them more welcoming; installing closed-circuit television cameras over complaint desks and in holding cells to prevent abuse; creating public committees to monitor police conduct and review public complaints; expediting the processing of minor transactions, such as reporting stolen property or lost documents; and establishing a television channel to inform the public about police activities through news reports on local affairs. In all cases, however, these reforms terminated when the officers responsible were transferred to new assignments.

Previous studies of the role of Pakistans police in counterterrorism have focused on the need for new legal authorities, modern forensic and communication technology, armored vehicles, and heavy weaponry. Such improvements must be pursued, and current U.S. police assistance programs are providing valuable equipment, training, and infrastructure development. However, experience in other conflicts shows that success against terrorism rests more on police ability to gain community support than on technical upgrades and more lethal weapons. Improving police-community relations by improving police behavior and providing police services can be achieved by institutionalizing the types of initiatives described in this report. Supporting such indigenous efforts offers another avenue for the international community to help Pakistan build the type of police-community partnerships that will pay dividends in the struggle against terrorism and criminal violence.

Pakistans Current Difficulties Are Rooted in the Colonial Past

Today Pakistans security is challenged by organized criminal enterprises, terrorists, and insurgent groups that use cutting-edge technology to recruit converts and coordinate their operations. That these organizations are radicalized by Islamist doctrine, receive foreign financial support, and often work in tandem further complicates the security challenge.

Shortfalls in a number of areas hamper the Pakistani policing systems ability to respond, but its most fundamental problems are a legacy of the countrys colonial past.

The growing threat from insurgency, terrorism, and organized crime emanates mostly from the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (FATA), territories along the disputed border with Afghanistan that are beyond Pakistani police authority. The British administered this vast and rugged area through a system of indirect rule that granted considerable autonomy to local authorities. Under the 1873 Frontier Crimes Regulation (which remains in effect) and Pakistans current constitution, basic legal rights are not available to residents in these areas, and the laws adopted by Pakistans parliament do not apply. In these border regions, which include portions of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KPK) and 95 percent of Balochistan, 

internal security is the responsibility of locally recruited tribal police; federally controlled paramilitary organizations, such as the Frontier Corps, Frontier Constabulary, and the Gilgit-Baltistan Scouts; and the Pakistan Army. 

In 2004, 2007, and 2008, the army initiated operations against the Pakistani Taliban and other extremist groups in the tribal areas and in the Swat valley, clearing some of these areas of insurgent groups and greatly extending the armys involvement in providing internal security.
Under the legal legacy of the colonial era, Pakistans police are responsible for dealing with extremist violence that emanates from areas bordering on tribal regions, even as they have no authority there and encounter strained relations with tribal and federal paramilitary forces. Military and police failures to share intelligence further impede the police counterterrorism effort. The gap in cooperation between the police, army, and paramilitary forces is exacerbated by the antiquated legal authority under which the police operate. 

Following the 1857 Sepoy Rebellion, the British focused on suppressing popular dissent, initiating a system of policing that protected the state and the ruling elite. The Police Act of 1861 codified this policing approach, establishing a force with military ranks, strict discipline, and little regard for the community. Despite the passage of time and Pakistans independence in 1947, the ethos of the 1861 law continues to influence policing in Pakistan.

During his rule, General Pervez Musharraf promulgated Police Order 2002, which aimed to create a modern police service operating under democratic principles without political interference and with full accountability. The Police Orders preamble states that the police will be professional, service oriented, and accountable to the people. The reform was short lived.

The subsequent civilian government watered the order down. It was never fully implemented, and eventually two of Pakistans four provinces, Sindh and Baluchistan, rejected it outright and formally returned to the 1861 Act. Pakistans two other provinces, Punjab and KPK, operate under modified versions of Police Order 2002, but policing in the two provinces most often reflects the spirit of the 1861 Act.

The influence of the colonial era and the 1861 Police Act are reflected in thana culture, a term used in Pakistan to describe a general police mind-set that accepts as common practice such abuses as demanding bribes for performing police services, illegal detention, and extraction of confessions through third-degree methods.1 Police stations are heavily guarded and many are in fortress-like structures that convey a sense of the states authority.

Uniformed guards armed with automatic weapons reinforce the visual message of intimidation and fear. In police stations, constables affect a military demeanor and military-style discipline and routinely treat the public in a crude, abusive, and high-handed manner. As a result, the public regards police stations as places to be avoided, and seeking police assistance is viewed as a last resort.

While the public and the press universally revile thana culture, the system is designed to serve the interests of influential members of the public and politicians at all levels. These elites routinely interfere in police activities and use the police for personal benefit, intimidate or eliminate opponents, and to perform services, particularly personal protection.

In districts where there is a terrorist threat, a majority of the police force is often deployed as personal protective details for local officials and prominent personalities. Out of turn promotions, assignments to more attractive areas and opportunities for foreign training create patronage relationships between police and local elites that both parties exploit.

These relations feed corruption, encourage the misuse of authority, and further tarnish the reputation of the police with the public.

An exception to the negative public image of the Pakistan police is the National Highways and Motorway Police (NHMP), established in 1997 with the completion of a modern expressway between Lahore and Islamabad. Today the five thousand members of the NHMP are responsible for over three thousand kilometers of highways in Pakistan. Unlike their regular police colleagues, the NHMP have a national reputation for honesty, professionalism, and public service.

The NHMP reports to the federal Ministry of Communication, which avoids the pitfalls associated with the provincial police authorities and their susceptibility to political interference and petty corruption. NHMP officers are not authorized to conduct investigations, do not have station houses, do not wear standard police uniforms, and only deal with crimes related to traffic control; the provincial police handle serious crimes committed on highways. Members of the NHMP are recruited on merit from a diverse range of potential sources. The standard for recruits is a high school education, but half the force has a bachelors or masters degree.

NHMP officers receive higher salaries, newer equipment, nicer uniforms, and better medical care and housing than the regular police. Promotion and assignments are based on performance; officers are eligible for annual awards presented by the prime minister. The highway police enjoy the respect of the motoring public, which is proud that the police will not accept bribes, will issue tickets to everyone regardless of status, and are trained to be courteous and provide assistance to motorists in distress. The highway police maintain their positive record because their authority is limited to issuing traffic citations. With nothing more at stake than a nominal fine, political and social elites have given the NHMP a pass from the favors that they demand routinely from the regular police.

Bureaucratic Organization and Inadequate Legal Authority Impede Effectiveness.

Policing in what has been called Pakistans mainland is organized by province: Punjab, Sindh, KPK, and Baluchistan each have independent police services that share common traits but have separate histories, differ in size, and operate under different legal authorities. Punjab, which has 56 percent of the countrys population and its largest police force at 175,000 members, includes the megacity of Lahore, the countrys cultural center. The Punjab police formally adhere to Police Order 2002, but it has been only partially implemented. A draft 2011 police law would reinstate elements from the 1861 Police Act. 

In Sindh, the provinces 111,000 police must deal with the eighteen million inhabitants of Karachi, where policing is plagued by politicization, massive corruption, ethnic and sectarian conflict, insurgent activity, and terrorist acts. In 2011, the Sindh provincial assembly repealed the 2002 police order, replacing it with the 1861 Police Act. 

In KPK, the provinces 65,000 police officers are responsible for the flashpoint city of Peshawar and the Afghan borderrelated problems of insurgency, terrorism, kidnapping, drug trafficking, and weapons smuggling. Some elements of the 2002 order were implemented, but there was no formal repeal of the 1861 act. 

In Baluchistan, the 32,000 provincial police are responsible for only 4.1 percent of the province, include the city of Quetta and other urban centers. The remainder is policed by militia-style forces recruited under a levy system. Baluchistans 2011 Police Act is effectively a carbon copy of the 1861 police law.2

Within Pakistans four provinces, police are recruited at three ranks: constable, assistant sub inspector, and assistant superintendent of police. Constables and head constables that compose the rank and file of provincial police forces are recruited locally. Recruits are from the lower strata of society and have completed high school (i.e., ten years) as the minimum educational qualification. Assistant sub inspectors have a higher secondary school certificate (i.e., twelve years) as the minimum educational qualification and are selected through the public service commission. Training is devoted to marching and other drills, paying little attention to modern police skills. Salaries are low, and uniforms, housing, medical care, and other benefits are limited or not provided. Police stations are in poor repair and working conditions are deplorable. Over the course of a career, constables have little prospect for promotion or better assignments. Under these conditions, it is not surprising that these policemen are open to opportunities for petty corruption, recruitment by politicians or criminal elements, and abuse of their position for personal gain.

In contrast, the officer corps of the provincial police comes from the Police Service of Pakistan (PSP), among the most prestigious of the occupational groups constituting the Central Superior Services. Members are recruited through the federal civil service examination system, undergo common training with other civil servants at the Civil Service Academy, and receive specialized training at the National Police Academy in Islamabad, graduating with the rank of assistant superintendent of police. Members of this elite corps serve throughout the country and, during their careers, rotate through postings in all the provinces, rising to the rank of inspector general of police. 

The decentralized and provincially based nature of policing in Pakistan has created a system with ineffective national oversight. The three-track personnel system has institutionalized a force with vast differences in status, education, and training between the officer corps and the rank and file. The combination of these two factors has placed structural limitations on police effectiveness in countering terrorist threats.

The limitations on effectiveness also are evident in the laws and institutions specifically focused on countering terrorism. Pakistans national Anti-Terrorism Act was adopted in 1997 and applies throughout the country except FATA. The act creates special antiterrorism courts with special powers, but it is vaguely worded and lacks a specific definition of terrorism or a terrorist act. The laws very broad scope allows the government to bring any offense related to terrorism before the special courts. In practice, police have misused the lawmistakenly, with malevolent intent, or on political promptingregistering extraneous cases that clog the special courts. The conviction rate for terrorist cases registered under the act is extremely low, as witnesses are reluctant to testify and police forensics abilities are limited. Judges claim the police fail to provide adequate evidence; the police counter that the courts favor defendants by setting impossibly high standards for evidence presented in trials or by delaying cases for years, causing witnesses to lose interest or fall victim to intimidation by the accused. 

Police point out that the act fails to provide for witnesses protection, which is crucial because the 1984 Evidence Act defines evidence as testimony presented in court.3

Police counterterrorism efforts are also hindered by the lack of an effective national mechanism to coordinate the countrys disparate federal and provincial forces and programs. In 2009, the federal government established the National Counter Terrorism Authority (NACTA) to generate a national counterterrorism strategy and action plan, conduct research and collate intelligence to produce a comprehensive national terrorism assessment, and serve as a focal point for liaison with foreign governments and international organizations. 

After refusing to act for four years, the parliament adopted legislation to raise NACTAs profile in March 2013. Even with the new legislation, NACTA will require extensive foreign training and capacity building in research, analysis, and strategic planning, as well as international funding and political support to insure its impartiality.

Since NACTA has been ineffective, the intelligence and coordinating mission has fallen to provincial police forces with marked differences in the quality and robustness of their response.
Shortfalls Make Improving Police-Community Relations More Important

Faced with growing threats and shortfalls in authority and resources, some PSP members have recognized that better police-community relations are a means to improve police ability to control crime and to counter terrorism. This approach is consistent with the experience of police forces in other countries, particularly in the United States and Western Europe, as well as United Nations (UN) police forces in peace and stability operations. 

Many PSP officers who have undertaken initiatives to improve relations with the public have served in one or more UN police missions, often at senior levels. After returning to Pakistan, these officers have sought to apply what they learned to police operations in districts under their direct control, resulting in a series of largely successful experiments carried out in diverse areas and under a range of local circumstances. Improved relations with the public resulted in increased support for the police, particularly in the publics willingness to provide information on criminal and terrorist activity. The experiments focused on improving public access to police stations, improving efficiency and behavior in providing police services, including the public in police operations, and reaching out to the public through media and other means. Unfortunately, in all cases, the experiments ended when the implementing officers were transferred and their successors did not continue their work. Nevertheless, these effective innovations are potential models for police development programs in Pakistan.

Improving Public Access to Police Stations

In Pakistans policing culture, the police station is the institution most established with tradition and resistant to change. The arrogant and abusive behavior of station personnel alienates the public and contributes to the negative image of the police. Innovative PSP officers took steps to reverse negative popular perceptions of police stations, changing the image of heavily guarded buildings to welcoming institutions that resembled other public or commercial buildings.

Three police stations in the capital territory of Islamabad benefited from a pilot U.S. assistance program that built prefabricated police reporting rooms on police compounds; these rooms had direct street access so citizens could register complaints and talk with police without entering the station. In districts outside the capital, innovative officers remodeled station entrances and recruited well-educated and highly trained young staff to interface with the public. They also established procedures under which all visitors or callers to a station received a personal call from the senior station officer to ask if they were satisfied with their experience. To check high-handedness at police stations in the capital, the Islamabad police assigned human rights officers to police stations to prevent illegal detention and abuse and to ensure that prisoners received adequate food, blankets, and medical care. Human rights officers also informed relatives that a family member had been detaineda small step that redressed an important public grievance about the polices lack of notification for arrests and demands for bribes for providing basic amenities for prisoners.

Using skills acquired during a UN police mission in Kosovo, one PSP officer installed video cameras and microphones to monitor the front desk and the holding cells of police stations in his district. The cameras were linked by closed circuit to an office at police headquarters where a senior police officer was on duty at all times to oversee activities at the district stations.

The front desk of each station also had a public telephone under a sign explaining that any citizen who was unsatisfied with his treatment should pick up the telephone and talk with the senior officer on duty at headquarters. Another officer raised funds through public donations to renovate the central station in his district, making it more citizen-friendly by giving it a corporate look. Remodeling included a cafeteria that served three hot meals a day for policemen and guests on subsidized rates and a generator that ensured electricity at all times. The renovation improved both public confidence and police morale. Improving access to stations was particularly important for women who were discouraged by social convention or the threat of scandal from visiting a police station. Several officers created separate offices staffed by women police to receive complaints from women that often dealt with domestic abuse and gender-based violence. These offices were comfortably furnished and designed to create an environment where women felt comfortable talking with the police.

Improving Efficiency in Police Services

The most common public complaint about the Pakistani police involves the difficulty of filing a first information report (FIR), the basic document required to register a case or report a crime. Registering a FIR obligates the police to investigate a complaint, but getting the police to accept a FIR from an average citizen generally requires the intervention of a senior police officer or influential person and the payment of a bribe. The downside of registering thousands of FIRs at busy urban police stations every year is obvious. Such filings negatively affect district crime statistics, add to the workload of overburdened investigators, and create public expectations that action will be taken. A significant percentage of FIRs also involve false charges, as the persons filing them seek advantage in a personal dispute. Most often, one party makes a fraudulent complaint in a dispute over a bad loan, land ownership, or sale of a defective item. The person filing the complaint accuses the other party of committing a crimestealing the money, land, or itemto force the other party to resolve the dispute on favorable terms. FIRs may also incriminate the other partys relatives and friends to prevent them from offering support. Legal constraints on filing false FIRs are weak and routinely ignored. The practice is further encouraged by the common police practice of arresting the accused before investigating the complaint to determine its validity.

Innovative PSP officers have taken steps to deal with the various problems related to FIRs.
An inspector general of police announced that individual police stations performances would not be judged on the number of cases filed, but every crime report submitted at police stations must be registered. This removed the major reason why police did not accept complaints. However, if there was a complaint from the public about the failure to register a report of a crime, disciplinary action would be taken against the officer in charge of the police station. Initially, the province registered a very steep rise in reported crimes, but after a few months the number stabilized.
After the inspector general was transferred, however, the police lapsed back into their earlier practice of not registering. Another set of innovations dealt with the second most common public complaint, which involves the difficulty of getting the police to perform routine procedures, such as providing a police report of a lost document, as government regulations mandate, or a lost item, as insurance companies require. Citizens complain that such procedures always involve prolonged waits and bribes. To improve performance, PSP officers directed police stations to dispose of such routine matters within one hour. 

This policy was advertised to the public with a request that anyone who failed to receive prompt service should report the incident to a senior officer designated to ensure enforcement of the regulation.

Including the Public in Police Operations

In what might seem a contradiction given the overall problems in police-community relations, the Pakistani police are routinely called upon to intervene and adjudicate noncriminal disputes among members of the public. These disputes range from petty squabbles between neighbors over noise and trash to major confrontations between extended families over land ownership that have escalated into revenge killings. Mediating such disputes is part of every police officers work, even as it lies outside their official duties. Resolving disputes is time consuming, normally done without compensation, and risks involving the police in disputes or corruption. To address this problem, several PSP officers created a range of citizen committees to assist the police in resolving local issues. These committees employed hundreds of people from various social and vocational backgrounds. Unfortunately, the courts have sought to discourage the committees work by refusing to recognize their decisions.

The citizen committees sought to improve police-community relations by working to improve public safety. Conciliatory committees assisted police stations with resolving local disputes over land, marital conflicts, and commercial transactions. The objective was to discourage the filing of false FIRs, freeing the police to focus on major crimes. The committees proved able to resolve disputes and avoid reprisals. Peace committees planned security for major festivals and rallies, reducing the need for police deployments to deal with civil disorder. Vigilance committees aimed to prevent robberies, vehicle theft, purse snatching, and kidnapping by informing the police about suspicious activities and persons. A neighborhood watch program created safer streets and fewer burglaries using fewer police resources. 

Police response committees monitored the police reaction to distress calls and crime reports, resulting in improved police performance.

Increasing Public Outreach through Media and Events

Police-community relations in Pakistan suffer from a lack of public awareness of the police and their activities. Public affairs radio and television programming concerning the work of the police and police support for community events is largely missing. In one exceptional case, innovative PSP officers sought to correct this situation through a series of initiatives that used radio, television, and local press to publicize the positive role of the police. They also engaged the police in sponsoring activities that involved community participation and showed the police in a more positive light. In several districts, PSP officers started local radio programs run with the help of citizen volunteers that broadcast local news, announcements of coming community events, and information about new laws, regulations, and traffic patterns.

The programs also reported on the provision of police services, arrests of offenders, and efforts to improve public safety. In one case, a PSP officer started a local television channel in a remote area that broadcast provincial and district news, cultural programs, and reports about the activities of the police in the community. The channels broadcasts of interviews with local people and reports of local events assured its popularity. In turn, the police benefited from exposure to the community through interviews with police officers and reports on police efforts to control crime and protect the public.

In addition to using the media, innovative officers used police stations in their districts to host community events and involved their officers in supporting programs that benefited the community. 

In a remote district on the Afghan border, a PSP officer created an exhibit of religious history and articles in the central police station and invited the public. The large and festive turnout marked a victory for the police in an area threatened by extremist violence.

Other officers organized sports leagues, opened community gymnasiums and public libraries in police stations, and offered driver training programs and horseback riding classes. Some officers hosted public receptions at police stations featuring local personalities to attract the public. In addition, PSP officers attended business association meetings and community gatherings, gave lectures in public schools, supported childrens camps, and demonstrated that the police were approachable and interested in assisting the community.

Conclusions and Recommendations

Given the threat from violent extremism and organized crime, efforts by Pakistans government and foreign donors to train and equip special counterterrorism units and to provide regular police with heavier weapons, body armor, and armored vehicles must continue.

Current programs for building, refurbishing, and hardening police stations should expand to include more of the police systems decaying infrastructure. These programs are essential to making the provincial police a modern and professional force that can protect their communities from violent assaults.

At the same time, Pakistans political leadership, senior provincial police officials, and foreign donor governments should recognize that improving police-community relations by providing police services offers a method of countering violent groups that has largely been ignored.

Studies of the role of police in countering terrorism, insurgency, and violent crime show that when police forces are available, responsive, and fair to citizens who contact them for assistance, they are repaid with information on the location and activities of persons who threaten both the police and the public. Governments that encourage this type of police behavior also benefit from the enhanced legitimacy that comes from providing effective police forces.4 This is not to say that changing traditional attitudes of the police toward the community is easy, as the history of policing in Pakistan attests. 

Current policing practices in Pakistan serve entrenched political and economic interests and compensate for shortcomings in the legal system, as well as the pay and conditions of service for the police.

Improving police-community relations, however, offers the prospect of producing results within existing legal frameworks and with current levels of manpower and material resources.

Innovative police officers implemented reforms that produced positive results within the limits of their authority and resources. These reforms are models that all provinces could apply with appropriate adjustments for local environments. Where these innovations were attempted, the missing component was not success but the political will to institutionalize these practices after the officer who introduced the reforms was transferred. Initiatives had the greatest chance of sustainability when the political leadership, police officials, police rank and file, and civil society supported them. 

This leads to the following recommendations:

 Reform police culture. Efforts to improve police-community relations must begin with the police station, the core institution in policing in Pakistan. Most of the innovations introduced by PSP members were intended to make police stations less forbidding and more accessible and to improve the services provided to members of the public who contacted the police. This effort must extend beyond better treatment and increased efficiencyalthough that is essentialto the more difficult task of investigating and solving crimes.

Improvements in police capacity to engage in basic law enforcement will pay dividends in many areas, including the ability to convict potential terrorists who commit ordinary crimes to obtain money or materials for future terrorist acts. Improving working conditions in police stations also is crucial to reforming police culture.

 Engage citizens in police work. Real improvements in police-community relations occur when members of the public and the police work together to resolve problems and solve crimes. Forming citizen committees to mediate personal disputes, marital problems, land issues, and commercial squabbles removed a burden from the police and engaged citizens in resolving real problems that affected the stability of their communities. Including citizens in providing security for public events increased the numbers responsible for ensuring public safety. Engaging influential citizens in these committees developed an important constituency for the police in dealing with political pressure and as a potential source of financial contributions to police institutions and activities.

 Demonstrate that change is in everyones interest. Opposition to change is part of human nature and a feature of police forces around the globe. In promoting change, reformers should demonstrate to both political leaders and police constables that improving police community relations reflects positively on the government and makes the job of the police easier. In many parts of Pakistan, the police face daily threats from terrorist violence, and this approach to policing may be a difficult sell. Experience also shows that security forces that suffer violent attacks tend to respond with greater violence. However, experience also shows that police forces that resist the temptation to react violently and instead concentrate on building relationships and protecting the community can ultimately bring terrorist violence under control.

The goal of police reform in Pakistan should be to empower the police to protect and serve the community. The reform program should draw on the work of PSP members whose innovations have proven successful and can be institutionalized. The strong desire for reform among police leadership is an asset increasing the probability of success. 

This is certainly not the total answer, but it can be an important step forward.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
4


----------



## muse

Excellent - consistently you present threads that allow Pakistani and international opinion on this forum to broaden their understanding of events - Pakistanis at all levels, have a less than informed view of the importance of an effective and efficient police force to the development of Pakistan as a free country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

professionals need to be inducted in key positions (and many are available) instead of appointments based on 'nepotism' and 'patronage' - as suggested the IGP's should be appointed in similar fashion like the Head of NAB etc - vetted by a committee comprising the interior ministry/judiciary/parliament oversight members/former police officers of repute instead of provincial CM's.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Link to the source of the copied text:

Empowering the Pakistan Police | United States Institute of Peace

and PDF:

http://www.usip.org/files/resources/SR332-Empowering-the-Pakistan-Police.pdf


----------



## fatman17

this would remove the use of the army in internal security matters and lessen their undue influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

fatman17 said:


> this would remove the use of the army in internal security matters and lessen their undue influence.




Yes, but only if the recommendation of the report are truly implemented:

This leads to the following recommendations:

&#8226; *Reform police culture.* Efforts to improve police-community relations must begin with the police station, the core institution in policing in Pakistan. Most of the innovations introduced by PSP members were intended to make police stations less forbidding and more accessible and to improve the services provided to members of the public who contacted the police. This effort must extend beyond better treatment and increased efficiency&#8212;although that is essential&#8212;to the more difficult task of investigating and solving crimes.

Improvements in police capacity to engage in basic law enforcement will pay dividends in many areas, including the ability to convict potential terrorists who commit ordinary crimes to obtain money or materials for future terrorist acts. Improving working conditions in police stations also is crucial to reforming police culture.

&#8226; *Engage citizens in police work.* Real improvements in police-community relations occur when members of the public and the police work together to resolve problems and solve crimes. Forming citizen committees to mediate personal disputes, marital problems, land issues, and commercial squabbles removed a burden from the police and engaged citizens in resolving real problems that affected the stability of their communities. Including citizens in providing security for public events increased the numbers responsible for ensuring public safety. Engaging influential citizens in these committees developed an important constituency for the police in dealing with political pressure and as a potential source of financial contributions to police institutions and activities.

&#8226; *Demonstrate that change is in everyone&#8217;s interest.* Opposition to change is part of human nature and a feature of police forces around the globe. In promoting change, reformers should demonstrate to both political leaders and police constables that improving police community relations reflects positively on the government and makes the job of the police easier. In many parts of Pakistan, the police face daily threats from terrorist violence, and this approach to policing may be a difficult sell. Experience also shows that security forces that suffer violent attacks tend to respond with greater violence. However, experience also shows that police forces that resist the temptation to react violently and instead concentrate on building relationships and protecting the community can ultimately bring terrorist violence under control.

Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/pakist...empowering-pakistan-police.html#ixzz2UgZAw2t9

Those three things in bold are easier said than done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

we have to give it a try and PSP officers have demonstrated that with the examples quoted - leave the policing to the professionals and i cant see why there cannot be improvements.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

fatman17 said:


> we have to give it a try and PSP officers have demonstrated that with the examples quoted - leave the policing to the professionals and i cant see why there cannot be improvements.



Leaving policing to the professional is a great concept, but the direct and constant meddling by politicians and bureaucrats at all levels makes it impossible. Our police are primarily a tool to suppress and control the general population at the behest of those in charge, and therefore not available as a tool of social justice.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mugwop

*Is this even a good idea? There are more cons then pros if the pakistani police is empowered. More bribes will be taken. More innocent people can get framed and human right abuses in jail cells.*

*They should focus on empowering the firemen of pakistan.*


----------



## Developereo

And, to rub in the irony, we have this timely reminder from Pakistan:







Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/255181-glimpse-future.html#post4343584

Who says God doesn't have a sense of humor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Developereo said:


> And, to rub in the irony, we have this timely reminder from Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/national-political-issues/255181-glimpse-future.html#post4343584
> 
> Who says God doesn't have a sense of humor?



Any system of justice has three main components: police, prosecution and judiciary. None of these three work in our system, and not just the police.


----------



## Developereo

The problems were identified and exposed thirty years ago...

One of my favorite dramas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

Developereo said:


> The problems were identified and exposed thirty years ago...
> 
> ..........



Sir, these are not problems. These are features by design. After all, a system always produces the results it is designed to produce, and by that yardstick our police is working just fine.


----------



## fatman17

Argus Panoptes said:


> Leaving policing to the professional is a great concept, but the direct and constant meddling by politicians and bureaucrats at all levels makes it impossible. Our police are primarily a tool to suppress and control the general population at the behest of those in charge, and therefore not available as a tool of social justice.



why does the motorway police work bcuz it reports to the ministry of communications. the reporting lines of the police need to be changed from the current to a workable system similar to the MP.

what you are saying is that we cant change the current system which is self defeating....all the article is asking is to give it a try and then persevere with it....thats all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## That Guy

Jessica_Lucas said:


> *Is this even a good idea? There are more cons then pros if the pakistani police is empowered. More bribes will be taken. More innocent people can get framed and human right abuses in jail cells.*
> 
> *They should focus on empowering the firemen of pakistan.*



If the suggestions are implemented, then yes, it is most certainly a good idea. I have my doubts too, but if these are implemented, the bribery, false imprisonment, and various other problems with the police will shrink considerably.

The problem is that the police force has not been allowed to mature, as other police forces around the world have. They've almost always been sidelined by the military in situations that the police should be doing. For example, anti-terrorist operations should be handled by a police anti-terrorism task-force, but we constantly see the military get involved in such affairs (not as much as before, but it's still pretty bad).

Personally speaking, I think all police officers should be required to train with the military for one year, before joining the force. This way, they can be filled with discipline and respect for the chain of command. We'd also see the local population start showing their faith in the police force...

...but it's not gonna happen, at least not for a while.



Argus Panoptes said:


> Sir, these are not problems. These are features by design. After all, a system always produces the results it is designed to produce, and by that yardstick our police is working just fine.



not totally true, when a police force disregards the rule of law, then it's not a problem with the design, but the problem lies within the ones that are constituted to implement the design.

Remember, a bad workman always blames his tools.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Argus Panoptes

fatman17 said:


> why does the motorway police work bcuz it reports to the ministry of communications. the reporting lines of the police need to be changed from the current to a workable system similar to the MP.
> 
> *what you are saying is that we cant change the current system which is self defeating....all the article is asking is to give it a try and then persevere with it....thats all.*



The motorway police with its good performance functions by design, although it is fraying a bit too as reports of highway robberies at night in the Salt Range increase. The conventional police with is horrible performance is also by design, Sir. Those who benefit from keeping the police as their own subservient force also know that all these things the report says can be tried and it will improve the performance. But my point is that they do not want to. Why would they give up such powers, when the present system is working well for them?

The report is correct in its suggestions and intent, but the will to implement it is simply not there.


----------



## A1Kaid

fatman17 said:


> this would remove the use of the army in internal security matters and lessen their undue influence.



Good point, when army soldiers are used to play police in public streets it can lower the esteem and standard of the troops--however there is specialized military police. Soldiers are for war and military purposes and not policing the public. The Interior Ministry should have a nationalized police force providing security throughout out Pakistan. Police budget should also increase and better training and education to the police officers. Police academies have to be improved in order for this to happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UmarJustice

Punjab Chief Minister Mian Muhammad Shahbaz Sharif has said that modern technology will be fully utilised for curbing crime and rooting out criminal elements as a number of countries of the world have controlled crime in this manner.
*He said that there is a need for Punjab Police to devise an effective system of curbing crime by adopting modern technology and the proposed project of Punjab Police Integrated Command and Control Center is of vital importance in this regard.* He said that the implementation of this project will not only rid the people of thana culture but will also transform traditional police culture.
The Chief Minister directed that measures should be taken expeditiously for *setting up of modern Integrated Command and Control System on the pattern of Istanbul, London and Dubai*. He was presiding over a high level meeting at Model Town on Thursday which reviewed the proposed project of Punjab Police Integrated Command and Control System. Provincial Minister Col. (Retd) Shuja Khanzada, Chief Secretary, Secretary Home, acting Inspector General Police Punjab, Chairman Punjab Information Technology Board and concerned officials were present.
An international expert Dr. Amanat who has received training from Britain gave a briefing to the meeting regarding Integrated Command and Control System.
The CM said that there is a need to utilise modern technology for controlling crime and progress should be made expeditiously in this direction so that police force could be introduced with the latest technology for curbing crime and maintaining law and order.
He said that intelligence sharing system could be improved through the use of modern technology. He said that the proposed project of Command and Control Center will not only help root out criminal elements but will also enable monitor the performance of Police officials and their behaviour with the citizens. 
He said that all out measures will be taken for changing thana culture. He said that government is committed to provide justice to the people and transformation of thana culture is necessary for this purpose. He said that revolutionary measures will be taken for redressing the grievances of the aggrieved persons in police stations. He said that government has made a promise to the people of changing thana culture which will be honored at any cost and the proposed project of setting up Integrated Command and Control Center is a step in this direction.
He said that this modern center will bring about a substantial change in the traditional police culture. He stressed that Command and Control Center should be state-of-the-art and the project should be evolved, keeping in view the needs and ground realities. He said that Command and Control Center will be set up at Arfa Karim Software Technology Park.
He said that Command and Control Center will be started as a pilot project and its scope will later be expanded. The Chief Minister directed the committee, set up under the chairmanship of Provincial Minister Col. (Retd.) Shuja Khanzada, to submit comprehensive recommendations after consulting all stakeholders.
He directed Dr. Amanat to present the design of the Command and Control Center Project within a month.
The meeting also reviewed various proposals regarding speedy implementation of the proposed project.

Modern technology for curbing crime, says Shahbaz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gentelman

police need modranization and freedom from political pressure and merit&#8230;
they need air survillance,armour and advanced cars with support likr GPS etc&#8230;&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jazzbot

The first step should be to depoliticize police department and make it an autonomous body. Without doing this, everything is useless and will go down the drain..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Jazzbot said:


> The first step should be to depoliticize police department and make it an autonomous body. Without doing this, everything is useless and will go down the drain..



Absolutely. 

That would do wonders, and it could be achieved without spending a penny. 
but do we really think PMLN will let go of Punjab police?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

Jungibaaz said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> That would do wonders, and it could be achieved without spending a penny.
> but do we really think PMLN will let go of Punjab police?



Zara si num ho to ye matti bohat zar-kaiz hy..

There are still lots of real gems inside our police department, so if they only provide them proper weaponry and give them free hand, they can still give us drastic results. But N-League ain't gonna do anything about it. Goons who came into power after using Police, Patwaries, Teachers and Clerks won't ever let go their control over these departments. Things change when people change. Those who brought things to this low level in 2 decades are gonna fix them now? Never gonna happen, just expect a few gimmicks to make PML-N do hooo haaa at tv shows, nothing else..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhonjames

Female police officers, representing four provinces, gathered to ... approaches to supporting and empowering Pakistan's female police forces.


----------



## fatman17

*Hurt Locker: Pakistan's struggling bomb disposal unit* 

Reuters 


PESHAWAR: A technician from Pakistan's top bomb disposal unit packed some aging detonator cord confiscated from the Taliban into a plastic water bottle and reached for a roll of sticky tape.

With his low-cost, improvised &#8212; and extremely dangerous &#8212; device he demonstrated how he destroys militant bombs, but also revealed desperate shortages of money and equipment for bomb disposal experts.

Twelve years into the war on militancy, Pakistan's police are chronically under-funded. This year's federal budget gave the military about $6 billion and the police $686 million, a lopsided allocation mirrored in the disbursement of foreign aid.

While the United States has given Pakistan about $30 billion since 2001, the police have got a tiny fraction compared with the military. A little of that reached the country's top police bomb disposal unit in the city of Peshawar.

Peshawar, the historic gateway to the Khyber Pass and Afghanistan, has been a target of the militants time and again.

The city's bomb squad has defused more than 5,000 devices since 2009, from child suicide bombers to big trucks packed with explosives. Shafqat Malik has led the unit for four years.

&#8220;When I joined, we just had a few wire clippers,&#8221; Malik said as he patted a panting Labrador, one of the unit's sniffer dogs.

Technicians would poke at bombs with six-foot-long sticks to try to defuse them, he said.


Now, Malik's unit has 10 sniffer dogs, 20 bomb-disposal suits and four remote-controlled bomb-disposal robots from Britain. The United States donated vehicles and investigative kits. Both countries have trained Pakistani officers.

But it doesn't stretch far. Two of Pakistan's four provinces suffer almost daily bombings. District-level bo mb units have little training and almost no equipment.

Shortages mean members of Malik's squad often fall back on improvised equipment or material seized from the Taliban, although it's often old or unstable.

Zero Budget

Between defusing bombs, Malik's 38-man squad is supposed to secure VIPs, the courts, churches, police headquarters, government offices and airports, any rallies or high-profile funerals and foreign missions. They also investigate blasts, testify in court and train new officers.

During the week, Malik sleeps in his office, underneath a &#8220;Keep Calm and Carry On&#8221; poster from friends at Scotland Yard. A flamboyant figure often in the news, he is frequently filmed standing in plain clothes next to officers defusing bombs in protective suits.

&#8220;It helps calm them down,&#8221; he said, grinning. When one officer defused a boy wearing a suicide-bomb vest, Malik rushed over to embrace the child. The press thought he was hugging the 12-year-old, Malik said, but he was actually searching for the trigger wire the nervous technician had forgotten to cut.

His officers have intercepted bombs smuggled into courts in computers and bombs mailed to senior policemen in diaries. But hundreds are missed. At least 139 people were killed in Peshawar over a recent eight-day spell, in attacks on a market, a bus and a church.

The squad's main problem is that they only get basic police salaries and there is no structure for promotion. Without danger pay to entice more men to train as bomb technicians, 70 per cent of 130 positions are vacant. The job is dangerous: a dozen men have been killed in the last five years.


They are hard to replace. Malik says bomb technicians need 10 years of policing, rock-steady nerves and special training.

Nearly a quarter of his 38 men will hit 60 and retire next year. Others will leave for better positions. One man says he is resigning to work as a bomb disposal expert in Dubai, where salaries are better and the danger lower.

&#8220;We have zero budget,&#8221; said Malik, watching a skinny officer struggle into a heavy protective suits and stagger out during a demonstration. &#8220;You have to be a madman to do this job.&#8221;

Police Neglected 

The neglect of Peshawar's shrinking bomb disposal unit reveals a wider problem: vital law enforcement agencies are starved of resources, training and responsibility.

Most money pours into the military, although a 2008 Rand study, &#8220;How Terrorist Groups End&#8221;, found police action ended 40 per cent of 268 groups studied and military action accounted for seven percent. Most of the rest ended in a deal.

But the police, often criticised as incompetent and corrupt, get a small fraction of foreign, mostly US., security aid.

As a consequence, police are under-equipped and poorly trained. Most cannot secure a crime scene and often miss forensic evidence.

After a blast in a Peshawar suburb last year, police at the scene accepted residents' explanation that a gas cylinder had gone off. But when Malik arrived he found a single sliver of shrapnel from a mortar bomb.

He ordered a search. Police found 117 bombs under a pile of manure along with 65 kg of military-grade explosives. Untrained officers had missed the clue.


The government can only stamp out attacks if it invests in the police, said Samina Ahmed, head of the Islamabad office for the International Crisis Group think-tank.

"The police have been starved of resources and authority for so long it's not surprising they find it hard to do their job, even when they are allowed to," she said.

The provincial government responsible for Peshawar said the police got $224 million this year, in addition to federal funds, and a spokesman said the police would get whatever resources they needed. Authorities were discussing more sniffer dogs and even closed-circuit television cameras, he said.

Despite such assurances, police say they have become demoralized since the new government was elected in May. Officials are deliberating over talks with the militants, leaving officers unsure of strategy.

Most disappointing of all, political leaders no longer attend the funerals of senior police killed in the line of duty, said one officer who declined to be identified.

"In my mobile phone are two dozen people who are dead. I can't delete them," he said angrily. "These politicians can't even be bothered to honour their deaths."

But the bomb unit struggles on. After militants raided a jail in July and freed 250 prisoners, Malik and his men defused 37 bombs and a suicide bomber the gunmen left behind.

"You know the Hurt Locker?" Malik asked, referring to the Oscar-winning film about a US bomb technician. "It's the Hurt Locker every day here."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FalconsForPeace

Police provide the first line of defence in society. In a city like Karachi, this function assumes much greater and challenging dimensions. By targeting police officials, terrorists and criminals can easily degrade and demoralise this force. The deadly mix of organised crime, politically patronised gangs, their nexus with militancy and bureaucracy, has turned Karachi into a boiling cauldron, where 2,507 people lost their lives to various forms of violence in 2013. This also exposes law-enforcement agencies to daunting challenges, more so the police, which are the primary source of prevention, protection, pursuit and prosecution.

As many as nine casualties, including Chaudhry Aslam; in the first nine days of 2014 explain the hazards of the environment in which the Karachi police operate. During 2013, police fatalities reached a staggering 166, up from 122 in 2012. This represents a three-fold increase compared with 2011, when about 53 cops fell in various operations.

Police losses in Karachi also provide an alarming indicator of rapid deterioration since 1992; in the 18 years until 2010, for instance, the police lost about 250 personnel, an average of roughly 14 a year. But the annual average since 2011 has jumped to 114.

One can count several reasons for these losses; they mostly result not only from the continuous nature of crime and militancy in Karachi, but also from non-state outfits. The dwindling effectiveness of the police also stems from the fact that in a polarised city such as Karachi, collective interests of politics, bureaucracy, militancy and organised crime far outweigh the capacity of police, which are hamstrung by many factors.

Firstly, the deputation of roughly 20 per cent of the police force for protocol/ VVIP duty adversely affects an already extremely poor citizen-police ratio in a city with a bulging population, spiralling crime and militant politics.

The enormity of organisational and operational problems can be gauged from the fact that despite arrests of roughly 12,000 suspects since the launch of the clean-up operation a few months ago, crime and terrorism continue to plague the city. Even though paramilitary authorities claim to have rounded up scores of target killers and members of various criminal gangs, hardly any long-term solution is in sight because of the limited investigation and prosecution capacity of the state.

Secondly, poor means of communication, such as unfit vehicles, absence or lack of life vests, bullet-proof jackets, as well as a limited number of armoured vehicles put a poorly trained police at a disadvantage.

Thirdly, officials of a largely politicised force often find it difficult to go after elements which may have links to their benefactors or mentors.

Fourth, the police — despite being strong on paper — suffer from a bad image, tainted by charges of massive and blatant corruption, as well as abuse of authority. Intellectual limitations, i.e., insufficient education in law and rights represents another deficit.

This perception of the police requires a massive corrective intervention. A recently launched capacity and image-building initiative by the Sindh government probably also stems from the realisation that the police need to be ‘retooled’. Being executed with funding from the German government, this initiative aims to help improve the public image of the Sindh Police.

At least verbally, most politicians agree on the need for the revision of the police laws of 1861 in order to reform the police, both intellectually as well as administratively. People at large need to push their representatives for reforms. This capacity-building initiative can also help reduce the trust between the citizen and the police.

Without drastic reform, the police cannot really function as society’s first line of defence.

Police: First line of defence? – The Express Tribune

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Should be posted in Pakistan's War section. And the first line of defense for any nation are it's citizens!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

RescueRanger said:


> Should be posted in Pakistan's War section. And *the first line of defense for any nation are it's citizens*!



Isn't that the same as *"leaving the citizens to fend for themselves"*?


----------



## Counter-Errorist

VCheng said:


> Isn't that the same as *"leaving the citizens to fend for themselves"*?



That's not what he meant.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

VCheng said:


> Isn't that the same as *"leaving the citizens to fend for themselves"*?



Sir,

SECURITY... we hear that word a lot, don't we... Break it down:

SEC

*U
R
IT*

Y

Point being, security begins with the citizens and is a bottom up cascading responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## VCheng

RescueRanger said:


> Sir,
> 
> SECURITY... we hear that word a lot, don't we... Break it down:
> 
> SEC
> 
> *U
> R
> IT*
> 
> Y
> 
> Point being, security begins with the citizens and is a bottom up cascading responsibility.



Vigilance of the public does indeed go a long way in preventing the terrorist's nefarious designs, but a solidly effective police force is still a necessity to maintain proper security.


----------



## RescueRanger

VCheng said:


> Vigilance of the public does indeed go a long way in preventing the terrorist's nefarious designs, but a solidly effective police force is still a necessity to maintain proper security.



Community Policing is called *Community Policing* for a reason, unless you educate and empower the public you wish to protect you will be plucking at straws all year long my friend.


----------



## Nishan_101

fatman17 said:


> Wednesday, May 08, 2013
> 
> *Policemen absent during polls will be dismissed*
> 
> KARACHI: Sindh Police spokesman SSP Imran Shaukat announced on Tuesday that any police personnel who is found absent from duty during the general
> elections-2013, will be dismissed from service. app



Pakistan needs to work more and more on Police as well.

Like for Sindh Police,

There should be 500,000 young men that should be recruited in with F.Sc and then they should be given 4 years training with BS education beside it. Also the Police of Pakistan as well as Sindh should be given equipment made by POF like small, medium and heavy arms along with Helmets and Bullet Proof Jackets. Vehicles should not be Suzuki Mehran and Ravi/Pick up, rather it should be Toyota Hilux about 5000+ of them along with 500 APC from HIT and 11000 bikes for patrolling like Yamaha Junoon class ones.


----------



## fatman17



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17




----------



## fatman17

*TI-Pakistan takes case of buying armoured vehicles to NAB*
June 30, 2014 IQBAL MIRZA





 Despite repeated reminders, Transparency International Pakistan's complaint against Inspector General of Police Sindh, on the allegation of procurement of 20 armored vehicles at the cost of Rs1.24 billion, from Serbia without inviting tenders, continues to lie in cold storage. This issue was taken up by TI-Pakistan with IG Police Sindh, and also reported consistently to the Chief Minister, Sindh, Chief Secretary, government of Sindh, Karachi, NAB, FIA, Sindh High Court, and Sindh Public Procurement Regulatory Authority (SPPRA). 

Having failed to get any response, Chairman, TI-Pakistan, Sohail Muzaffar has now reported this mega scam, which involves purchase of 20 armored vehicles, at very high cost of Rs 1.24 billion, from M/s Yugoimport , Serbia without inviting tenders to the Chairman, National Accountability Bureau, Islamabad, Qamar Zaman Chaudhry. 

In a letter sent to him on June 28, he has summarized the entire issue as under: 

1. On August 29, TI-Pakistan sent a letter to the Inspector General Police Sindh, informing him that he had sent a team to Serbia to visit M/s Yugoimport, for inspection of armored vehicles, and that Sindh Public Procurement Regularity Authority was requested to give approval, to make this procurement, as per Rule 16 (b) under emergency, which was not approved by the Chief Minister. Transparency International Pakistan had requested the Inspector General Police, to examine the violations quoted, and in case the Sindh Police is procuring the vehicles from Serbia, without inviting tenders, then the procurement would be deemed and declared as Mis-procurement under Rule 56 of Sindh Public Procurement Rules 2010 and such act is defined as Corruption and Corrupt Practices, under National Accountability Ordinance, 1999, Section 9. 

2. On no response, a reminder was also sent to the IG Police on September 14, 2013. 

3. On October 25, 2013 SPPRA informed TIP that IG Police Sindh has sought exemption for this procurement from SPPRA and that chief minister has accorded the exemption for Rule 16 (b)(ii)(vii) , and that NAB Sindh has also reviewed the case on April 26, 2013. 

4. On September 27, 2013 TIP replied to SPPRA in which it challenged the exemption granted by CM on the grounds that this exemption is only allowed if these armored vehicles are not manufactured by any other company in world, and this was not the case. 

5. On October 3, 2013 SPPRA agreeing with TI-Pakistan, informed IG Police that these armoured vehicles can not be procured under direct contracting, and that they shall ensure that bid process shall be competitive. 

6. On February 20, 2014, Sindh Emergency Procurement Act 2014 was passed by Sindh Assembly, through which armored vehicles, bullet proof jackets, bullet proof helmets and bullet proof vehicles, arms and ammunition and other have been exempted from SPPRA for one year. 

The documents available with TI-Pakistan, also reveals that the costs of the APC's are very high, 4 times than USA made. Only in one item, transportation for each APC ( size 18.5 feet X 8 feet X 8 feet, which is one 20 feet container) from Serbia to Karachi, the costs agreed by Sindh Police, and FBR Islamabad , is US $50,000, ( Rs 4,900,000). The current rates of transport of one 20 feet container from any port in Europe to Karachi are not more than US $2,000. Only in transportation loss to exchequer is Rs 100 million. 

The seller is thus charging 25 times more than the market rates in transportation only. This overpricing confirms that the costs of APC's are also exorbitantly high, TI-Pakistan said. 

Another question is as to why the contract was executed against SPPRA in March 2013 for only 16 APC whereas the CM had directed to purchase 20 APCs? 

Chairman NAB has been requested to take up this matter with Sindh government, as it is a matter of exchequer's money and safety of policemen, and the funds are to be spent on competitive basis. 

Copies of the letter have been forwarded for information with the request to take action under their mandate to: Secretary to Prime Minister, Islamabad, Chief Secretary, Government of Sindh, Karachi, IG Police Sindh, Karachi , Sindh, with information that Emergency Procurement Act 2014 does not permit, IG Police Sindh to purchase without open tendering, Registrar, Sindh High Court, Karachi, and Managing Director, SPPRA, Karachi.


----------



## AsianLion

Definitely a hero...Punjabi sher resilence!
I commend his efforts.

Before you decide to call him things and humiliate this Police Officer- compare him with yourself. What happened this man was undignified.

“_The young police officer’s resume reads more like that of an academic than a typical cop. After completing his LLB, he earned his master’s degrees in civil engineering, sociology and human resources management, and later, a master’s in public administration from the University of Hawaii on a scholarship. While in the US, he also snapped up three diplomas – in peace and conflict resolution, leadership, and disaster management and human assistance._“

*Back in the ring: I am not trained to leave the battlefield, SSP Asmatuallah Junejo*

By Rizwan Shehzad / Sehrish Wasif
Published: September 24, 2014
View attachment 82027

The SSP said he was attacked from behind as he was negotiating with the protesters. PHOTO: THE EXPRESS TRIBUNE

*ISLAMABAD:
He got knocked down, but as promised, he got back up and says nothing can keep him down now. “I am not trained to leave the battlefield,” said newly-appointed Senior Superintendent of Islamabad Police Operations Asmatullah Junejo, as he prepared to return to the job three weeks after a brutal beating at the hands of protesters on Constitution Avenue. The incident took place on September 1, less than 24 hours after his first day on the job.*

In an exclusive interview with_ The Express Tribune,_ Junejo spoke of his determination to return to work. “People told me not to jump into the inferno again, but I’ve taken this as a challenge,” he said. Incidents such as the beating are ‘part and parcel of the job’, he said.

The SSP said he was attacked from behind as he was negotiating with the protesters. “Those who attacked law enforcement officials were not unarmed protesters,” he said. An FIR was registered earlier this week against at least 60 Pakistan Tehreek-e-Insaf and Pakistan Awami Tehreek workers who reportedly attacked the SSP when he tried to stop them from entering PM House and snatched his wristwatch and official weapon. But Junejo says collective punishment is “not my cup of tea”.

The young police officer’s resume reads more like that of an academic than a typical cop. After completing his LLB, he earned his master’s degrees in civil engineering, sociology and human resources management, and later, a master’s in public administration from the University of Hawaii on a scholarship. While in the US, he also snapped up three diplomas – in peace and conflict resolution, leadership, and disaster management and human assistance.

Junejo started his service career as an inspector in the Excise Department’s Anti-Narcotics Cell in Karachi in 2001. In 2005, he passed the CSS exams and joined the Punjab Police.

*The ongoing sit-ins*

Junejo says there is no pressure on police to make “pointless arrests” or crack down on anti-government protesters in the capital. “That will just add fuel to the fire,” he said. The arrests of DJ Butt and other party workers earlier this month were needless “cosmetic measures”, he added.

However, he said, police are ready to ensure that red lines are not crossed at any cost. “Minus live bullets, we have been given complete authority to take all measures to protect state institutions,” he said.

At the same time, he admitted that the absence of deadly weapons may hinder law enforcers. The SSP revealed that 10 men claiming to be officials of a private security company were arrested from the sit-in site and unlicensed weapons seized from their possession. The men were given time to produce licenses, he said, but failed to do so.

He said they were being interrogated to determine who they are and what were they doing with such weapons at the sit-in site. He revealed that around 21,000 law enforcers were deployed at the sit-ins and the government intends to keep these officers at the venue until December if needed.

Junejo lamented that there is no respect for difference of opinion at the protest camps. “At the moment, they are acting like prosecutors and judges.” Despite the difference of opinion, however, the government is determined to provide maximum security to the protesters, he said. Imran Khan’s container, for instance, was made bullet-proof by law enforcement officials, he said.

*Attack on PTV HQ*

Commenting on the attack on PTV headquarters on September 1, Junejo noted that the army had not been instructed to protect the building. Soldiers promptly came to evacuate the building once they had received verbal orders to do so, he said. “Nonetheless, it was a big security lapse,” he admitted. Junejo said that under Article 245, the police’s responsibility was to assist the armed forces.

*Containers*

Junejo revealed that around 350 containers were placed in and around the capital and the government was paying Rs5,000 per container per day. “The first thing I will do after rejoining office is to remove all the containers in accordance with court orders,” he said. “The general public is suffering because of the containers and those who want to reach the sit-ins are able to do so despite the containers,” he added.

*High on crime and low on cops*

The worrying crime rate in the capital has left Junejo eager to resume work. He revealed that a 126 per cent increase was seen in vehicle thefts and a staggering 450 per cent rise in burglaries in August 2014 as compared with the same period last year. Street crimes have also increased and soft drugs are easily available in and around the sit-in sites, he said.

Junejo added that most crimes are taking place in the limits of Tarnol, Kohsar and Margalla police stations. “Traffic rules are also being violated in the name of inqilab and azadi,” he added.

Of the 8,000 policemen in the capital’s force, 5,000 are deployed at the sit-ins, Junejo said. The department has demanded 5,000 more policemen but only 600 were inducted. Meanwhile, 1,500 personnel are on VIP security duty, he said. “We only have 3,000 people left to guard the city,” he said. “That’s peanuts.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 24th, 2014.

Back in the ring: I am not trained to leave the battlefield, SSP Junejo – The Express Tribune_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jojokhan

Bhai bat ye he k aghar hamri polic thek ho jaye to hamara mashra thik hojaye ga q k cruption sb say phelay is idary me he layna start howa he q k aghar polic department me cruption khatam to sab jagha khatam.
Ab to sindh ki police itni zaida kharab ho gaye he k aram say r kharay ho k pesay mangtay he jesay hamayninhon nay rakhwaye howe te r ab wapas mang rahayn hen.


----------



## fatman17

Sindh Police Bell 412.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## -------

Elite Pakistani Police training in Hayber-Pakthunkva

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## NaMaloom

Combat-Master said:


> Elite Pakistani Police training in Hayber-Pakthunkva



That is very interesting and encouraging to see. Any idea if previous batches from this new unit are already deployed? Were they involved in the post-Peshawar APS attack searches conducted in and around the city?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ijaz Ahmad Zarrar

fatman17 said:


> Wednesday, May 08, 2013
> 
> *Policemen absent during polls will be dismissed*
> 
> KARACHI: Sindh Police spokesman SSP Imran Shaukat announced on Tuesday that any police personnel who is found absent from duty during the general
> elections-2013, will be dismissed from service. app


they are just good at announcements...


----------



## Dubious

I found this funny......





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=826582067435781


----------



## zaid butt

in ki to lg gai aj


----------



## Thunder Bolt

LAHORE: Provincial governments in Pakistan have been working actively toward making the delivery of justice efficient by digitizing systems. The provincial government of Punjab, in particular, will soon be releasing an emergency app for residents of district Lahore to make access to justice common.

The app, called Rescue 15 Lahore, has been developed in collaboration with Punjab Information Technology Board.

It is an important step in ensuring the _thana_ culture and all negativity associated with it will slowly phase out from our society, DIG Operations Dr. Haider Ashraf said.

Following is a brief overview of what the app.

*1. Interface*

The interface of Rescue 15 Lahore is simple and easy to use, with a uncluttered navigation menu. When a user launches the app, three options appear: contact Rescue 15, report a terrorist activity or lodge a complaint.





*2. Features*

Users must register themselves to access the app srvices by providing their CNIC number, phone number and location of the police station nearest to them. Users will then be asked to verify their account by dialing 15. Once the account is verified, the user can file a report by choosing report intensity through a drop down menu at the top of the screen.






Users can submit a text report, a photo report (it allows attaching photos of the incident), check the status of the previous report or simply call Rescue 15 right from the application itself.






In an emergency situation, press the big, red SOS button, which will send your location immediately to the police servers and a team will immediately be dispatched to the reported location.

*3. Malicious use of app*

In a statement released to a Pakistani news outlet, Ashraf warned against the misuse of the app for recreational purposes, saying that strict action will be taken against those who are found guilty of such activity or are involved in it in any way.

The app is currently available on play store and you can download it from here. – SAMAA


----------



## Zarvan

This is so called Elite Police Force of Punjab


----------



## Zarvan

doppelgängerr said:


> What is your expectations?
> 
> Like this











KPK Al Barraq Unit this is how you equip force Mr Shabaz Shareef Elite Guys are oldest unit and still are neither trained properly or equipped good every second day bunch of Dacoits kidnap them


----------



## VgaProduction

fatman17 said:


> here we go - thana politics.......



Why sir Police is the Layer and Leazyu Man



Zarvan said:


> KPK Al Barraq Unit this is how you equip force Mr Shabaz Shareef Elite Guys are oldest unit and still are neither trained properly or equipped good every second day bunch of Dacoits kidnap them


Gayes is the very good sean of the life of armeay. then i ge the intervies of the armeay 
But i am fail. Because my cheast Problem



Thunder Bolt said:


> LAHORE: Provincial governments in Pakistan have been working actively toward making the delivery of justice efficient by digitizing systems. The provincial government of Punjab, in particular, will soon be releasing an emergency app for residents of district Lahore to make access to justice common.
> 
> The app, called Rescue 15 Lahore, has been developed in collaboration with Punjab Information Technology Board.
> 
> It is an important step in ensuring the _thana_ culture and all negativity associated with it will slowly phase out from our society, DIG Operations Dr. Haider Ashraf said.
> 
> Following is a brief overview of what the app.
> 
> *1. Interface*
> 
> The interface of Rescue 15 Lahore is simple and easy to use, with a uncluttered navigation menu. When a user launches the app, three options appear: contact Rescue 15, report a terrorist activity or lodge a complaint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Features*
> 
> Users must register themselves to access the app srvices by providing their CNIC number, phone number and location of the police station nearest to them. Users will then be asked to verify their account by dialing 15. Once the account is verified, the user can file a report by choosing report intensity through a drop down menu at the top of the screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Users can submit a text report, a photo report (it allows attaching photos of the incident), check the status of the previous report or simply call Rescue 15 right from the application itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an emergency situation, press the big, red SOS button, which will send your location immediately to the police servers and a team will immediately be dispatched to the reported location.
> 
> *3. Malicious use of app*
> 
> In a statement released to a Pakistani news outlet, Ashraf warned against the misuse of the app for recreational purposes, saying that strict action will be taken against those who are found guilty of such activity or are involved in it in any way.
> 
> The app is currently available on play store and you can download it from here. – SAMAA


You are Mubile is Loking is very So Queate i Like the You Mubile


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*CJP Justice Saqib Nisar launches Police Reforms Committee Report*
*



*

ISLAMABAD - Chief Justice of Pakistan Mian Saqib Nisar launched Police Reforms committee Report titled "Police Reforms: Way Forward" at a special ceremony at Supreme Court in Islamabad on Monday.
The report provides some major recommendations to overhaul the policing system.

The recommendations include redress of public grievances by establishing complaint redress mechanisms at Central Police Office level, regional levels across all provinces and Islamabad Capital Territory and in the districts.
Similarly, Provincial Justice Committees will also be made operational.

The report recommends improving quality of investigation by establishment of state of the art training institutes and better forensic support.

It includes revamping the urban policing by organizing the police command in urban districts into eight wings including administration, traffic, operations, law and order, investigations, security, community relations and communications and technology.

The report suggest an efficient Alternate Dispute Resolution mechanism to reduce the burden on courts and the federal; law of Alternate Dispute Resolution Act, 2017 be extended to whole of the country or provinces should replicate it.

The report recommends establishment of mediation centers, institutes of arbitrators and mediators in all provinces.

It has been suggested that efficiency of Criminal Justice System be enhanced by addressing the issue of multiplicity of laws on different subjects.

The report recommends that the National Counter Terrorism Authority Act, 2014 be implemented in letter and spirit.

Police Reforms Committee has also suggested legislative reforms and continuity of a uniform federal police law. The Committee recommended that important amendments be made in the police related laws like the Criminal Procedure Code and Qanoon-e-Shhadat Ordinance.

The Committee also recommended that lawmaking be linked with budget making so that when laws are formed their implementation does not fall prey to paucity of resources.

Addressing the launching ceremony, Chief Justice Mian Saqib Nisar said the report provides a roadmap to revamp the police department keeping in view the modern challenges.

He expressed the hope that implementation of the report in letter and spirit will bring about a visible change in the functioning of the department.

The Chief Justice said depoliticizing police and making it people friendly are at the core of the recommendations.

He said a strong police force is a pre requisite for providing a transparent and efficient justice system in any country.

The Chief Justice said rule of law is imperative for peace and prosperity of the society. He stressed that police has an important role to play in maintaining law and order, and ensuring rule of law in the country. Therefore, it is important that the force must be made fully independent and strong.


Source:https://timesofislamabad.com/14-Jan...isar-launches-police-reforms-committee-report


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Mardan police bust international gang of drug smugglers*
MARDAN: The police have arrested three people who used to allegedly smuggle ice drug and heroin through Umrah visitors and recovered 6kg of ice and 1kg of heroin, a senior police officer said on Thursday.

Speaking at a news conference, District Police Officer (DPO) Mohammad Sajjad Khan said that the police, acting on a tip-off, recovered 300 grams of ice and 1kg of heroin from a car (AKC-523) at a checkpoint on Mardan-Malakand road near Jalala. Assistant Superintendent of Police (ASP) Ziaullah and other officials were also present on the occasion.

The DPO added that the police also arrested one alleged smuggler identified as Inayat-ur-Rehman, a resident of Qamargai, Jalala. He added that the accused was a member of an international gang of smugglers, and wanted by Anti-Narcotics Force (ANF), Rawalpindi, in different cases.

Sajjad Khan said that on the identification of the arrestee, the police raided his house located in Takhtbhai and recovered 6,100 grams ice drug, 1,005 grams heroin. He added that ice was packed in 24 walnuts and other items.

The DPO added that the police also recovered 33 Ahrams, 46 pairs of chappal, 45 Ahram belts, 43 caps, perfumes, soap, cream boxes, grinder, passport, ID cards, foreign flight tickets and other documents and packing materials. He said that from the home, the police also arrested two accused identified as Akhtar Munir and Bakht Munir, residents of Takhtbhai.

He added that during the interrogation, the arrestees told police that they smuggle ice and heroin abroad through Umrah visitors. They added that in this connection, they pay all the expenses for the Umrah to the Umrah visitors.

The DPO said the arrested people told police during the initial interrogation that they search for poor people to use them. He said some visiting cards of travel agents were also recovered from the arrested persons.

Source:https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/423155-mardan-police-bust-international-gang-of-drug-smugglers

*Sindh police approve Rs50,000 ‘marriage grant’ for unmarried personnel




*
KARACHI: Sindh Police have allocated 'marriage grant' for the unmarried personnel in the force and also relaxed the conditions to avail the facility.

The Welfare Board, headed by Sindh Police Chief Kaleem Imam, took several decisions in a meeting in view of giving relief to the policemen.

According to AIG Welfare Dr Rizwan Ahmed Khan, out of 115, 000 policemen currently in the Sindh Police around 20,000 are single.

The board approved the proposal of marriage grant of Rs 50,000 for serving officials (male/female) on their first marriage only.

The board also waived off the condition of submission of Original Marriage Registration Certificate (Nikah-Nama) at the time of claiming of marriage grant. However, the applicant must submit original MRC along with copy duly attested by the concerned DDO within one month.

To claim the grant, the official should provide his/her service details, NADRA's Family Registration Certificate (FRC) and wedding invitation card.






The proposal regarding marriage grant for the two children of such deceased police personnel who die during service has also been approved by the board.

Earlier, only the serving personnel were allowed to claim the grant of Rs 10,000 for the marriage of only one child.

However, under the new policy the amount has been increased to Rs 50,000. Also the applicant can request for the grant of two children now.
Source:https://www.thenews.com.pk/latest/4...s50000-marriage-grant-for-unmarried-personnel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Court Orders To Trace Out Defaulter NPF Housing Scheme Allottees*
The Court of District and Sessions Judge here on Thursday, resuming hearing of a case pertaining to alleged financial embezzlement in land acquiring and allocation of plots in National Police Foundation (NPF) housing scheme, expressed reservations over untraceable addresses of the allottees .
ISLAMABAD, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 24th Jan, 2019 ) :The Court of District and Sessions Judge here on Thursday, resuming hearing of a case pertaining to alleged financial embezzlement in land acquiring and allocation of plots in National Police Foundation (NPF) housing scheme, expressed reservations over untraceable addresses of the allottees.
The court directed the NPF administration for serving them notices after tracing out for clearing the dues, and in case of any failure, allotments would be considered as canceled.
During the hearing, the NPF officials disclosed that earlier various notices were served to the allottees at their respective addresses, registered with the NPF but the allottees did not pay any attention to the notices whereas most of the notices were returned due to change of addresses.
The court directed the NPF to take help of NADRA in this regard.
The court had already issued final notices to all the defaulters of NPF allottees , in a suo motu taken by Supreme Court regarding land fraud of the housing scheme.
The NPF had also submitted their report that efforts were underway for tracing outaddresses of allottees or their subsequent purchasers.

Source:https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/court-orders-to-trace-out-defaulter-npf-housi-538785.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*PM forms new body in third bid to reform Punjab police*
LAHORE: Prime Minister Imran Khan has constituted a high-powered committee to suggest reforms in the Punjab police on the pattern of those in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, giving a prime role to Interior Secretary retired Maj Azam Suleman and Principal Secretary to the PM Muhammad Azam Khan.

The chief secretaries of Punjab and KP, Yousuf Naseem Khokhar and Naveed Kamran, have been appointed as members of the committee.

Punjab Inspector General of Police (IGP) Amjad Javed Saleemi and KP IGP Salahuddin Khan Mehsud will also be part of the committee, which was formed after the PM chaired a meeting in the wake of the Sahiwal incident on Thursday.

The prime minister directed the committee to formulate recommendations taking into account the professional inabilities in the police that surfaced in the aftermath of the Sahiwal operation to avoid such incidents in the future, a senior official privy to the information told Dawn. He said all the above-mentioned officials were present in the meeting as well as Chief Minister Usman Buzdar.
The premier directed the committee to furnish recommendations for capacity building of the police force -- particularly training, purging it of corruption, making it service-oriented and depoliticising it.

This is the third time the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf government (PTI) is attempting to reform the Punjab police since assuming power, the official said.

However, he said that during the meeting the PM ignored IGP Durrani while discussing reforms, when he himself had been showering praises on Mr Durrani publically for bringing reforms in the KP police.

Due to the IGP’s efforts, PM Khan had sought his services and constituted a high-powered ‘Commission on Police Reforms and Implementation’ in Punjab appointing Mr Durrani as its head on Sept 18, 2018. The commission was tasked with ridding the police of political interference/corrupt elements in all its ranks, granting it operational autonomy and empowering the head of the force in transfer/posting matters of senior officials.

The official said that during Thursday’s meeting, Prime Minister Khan also directed Chief Minister Usman Buzdar to make necessary amendments to laws through the Punjab Assembly once the newly constituted committee formulates the draft proposals in this respect.

The first effort of the PTI government to reform Punjab police suffered a major setback when Mr Durrani resigned as head of the commission on Oct 9, only 20 days after his appointment. The resignation had come hours after the Punjab government had transferred the then Punjab police chief Muhammad Tahir and replaced him with Amjad Javed Saleemi.

The government had come under immense criticism, as there was a perception that the ruling elite in Punjab were behind the resignation. To avoid embarrassment, the government had formed another high-level committee, appointing the home secretary as its head. The Punjab IGP was made a member of the committee.

This second committee also became controversial when senior policemen from Police Service of Pakistan criticised the Punjab administration for appointing a bureaucrat as head of a committee to reform the police. Resultantly, only two sessions of the committee were held and it was yet to furnish its recommendations.
Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1459890/pm-forms-new-body-in-third-bid-to-reform-punjab-police
@Horus @RescueRanger

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Rotation Policy 2019 finalised: Officers’ out-of-province service period to be extended to five years 
LAHORE: Introducing certain amendments to it at a couple of high-level meetings, the federal government has finally finalised new Rotation Policy 2019 for transfers and postings of the officers of all-Pakistan services — the Pakistan Administrative Service (PAS) and the Police Service of Pakistan (PSP).

It has dispatched the policy draft to the chief secretaries and provincial police officers of all the four provinces, besides those of Gilgit Baltistan before sending recommendations to the prime minister for final approval.

“The Rotation Policy 2019 shall come into effect immediately and Rotation Policy, 2000 — and all-amendments made therein shall lapse on the date of notification of this policy”, reads the draft a copy which is available with Dawn.

According to the draft Rotation Policy 2019, the first allocation of every PAS/PSP officer shall invariably be made outside the province of his/her domicile where he/she shall be required to serve until his promotion to BS-18 or for five years starting from the date he/she joins the provincial government/Islamabad Capital Territory (ICT) as an assistant commissioner (AC) or assistant superintendent of police (ASP), provided that the ICT shall be considered part of Punjab, for the officers domiciled therein, for the purposes of first allocation under the policy.

Earlier, the essential out-of-province (of domicile) service period for these officers was two and a half years.
It says that no transfer of an officer, on any ground to any provincial government/ICT shall be allowed until his/her promotion or completion of five years of service, whichever is earlier.

However, an officer may opt to complete five years in the province of first allocation, despite promotion to BS-18, for the purpose of eligibility for promotion to BS-19.

The policy provisions regarding eligibility for promotion to BS-19 shall apply to the officers appearing in the CSS examination after the notification of the same.

As per the policy draft, no PAS/PSP officer in BS-20 and below shall be allowed to serve in a provincial or federal government continuously for more than 10 years.

“The officers who have served in any provincial government or the federal government for a continuous period of not less than ten (10) years shall be transferred to the federal government or other provinces, as the case may be, in public interest”, reads the draft.

There placements shall be made on the principle of “Least Rotated, Transferred First”, to serve in the government with the highest shortage ratio.

Once an officer has been thus compulsorily rotated, he/she shall not return to the government of his/ her previous ten-year posting, before completing two years at stations of his/ her posting situated outside of the geographical limits of government of his/ her 10-year posting. Provided that period spent on EOL/earned leave/study leave/OSD/training/deputation/foreign posting shall not be counted towards these two years.

The officers who have served continuously for 10 years or more in the governments shall be relocated to other governments by 30th June, 2019.

Service on a post of directing staff in National School of Public Policy (NSPP), Civil Service Academy (CSA) and National Police Academy (NPA) shall not be counted towards 10 years continuous service within geographical limits of a government, despite the training institution’s location within its geographical limits.

*Rationalisation of shortage ratios among governments*

Profiles of PAS/PSP officers shall be prepared on the basis of total period they have spent in a government. The existing principle of “Least Rotated, Transferred First” shall be the governing principle for placement of the PAS/PSP officers in various governments.

The grade-wise lists of the least rotated officers shall be prepared by the Establishment Division twice a year in the months of January and July each year.

The shortage in all governments viz-a-viz sanctioned posts in each grade shall also be prepared by the Establishment Division in January and July.

The number of officers required in each government for equalising the shortage ratio in a grade shall also be worked out.

The least rotated officers shall be transferred to the provinces with the highest shortages after taking their preferences.

In case, sufficient number of officers are not available for rotation and posting in the ‘governments of higher shortage’ under the 10-year stipulation, the Establishment Division shall rotate PAS/PSP officers, who have had the highest lengths of stay within a government among their peers in the same grade, even if it is less than 10 years, calculated in the manner as described-above.

*Supportive provisions*

For the purpose of eligibility to promotion to BS-19, a service of at least five years out of the province of domicile shall be compulsory for every officer. This condition, however, shall be applicable to the batches which are inducted in PAS/PSP through CSS examination after notification of these policy provisions.

An officer shall not be considered eligible for promotion to BS-21 by a Central Selection Board if he/she was serving in a government continuously for more than 10 years until he/she has been transferred out of that government and has served for at least one year in another government outside the geographical limits of the government of 10 or more years stay.This provision, however, shall become applicable after two years from the date of notification of this Rotation Policy.

The officers serving in a government continuously for 10 years shall not be eligible for nomination to mandatory and foreign trainings, study leave, EOL, and long leave unless their continuous stay is broken in manner prescribed by these policy provisions.

The wedlock policy shall not apply to PAS/PSP officers in relaxation of rotation policy: instead, spouses of these officers shall be posted closest to thir places of posting.

In the cases where both the spouses are from PAS/PSP, the spouse from comparatively low shortage government shall be offered to be transferred to the other spouse’s government of posting.

No exemption from this policy shall be given on the basis of gender to single or married female officers.

As per the draft policy, the officers shall be allowed to retain at least one government accommodation anywhere in the country for settling their families. One-room family suite accommodation shall be made readily available to the officers transferred to other provinces/federal government.

The postings/transfers of BS-21 officers shall be made by the Establishment Division after the prime minister’s approval as per the requests or requirements of federal and provincial governments, the draft reads.

Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1460307

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1090186973682302976

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*11 High Ranking Police Officers Promoted To BS 21*
As many as 11 high ranking officers of Police Services of Pakistan presently serving in BS 20, have been promoted to BS 21 with immediate effect, said separate notifications issued by Establishment Division here on Monday
As many as 11 high ranking officers of PoliceServices of Pakistan presently serving in BS 20, have been promoted to BS 21 with immediate effect, said separate notifications issued by Establishment Division here on Monday.


According to notification, Ghulam Sarwar Jamali Baloch presently serving under Government of Sindh is promoted to BS 21. Baloch will remain posted under Government of Sindh.

Likewise, Kamran Faza presently serving under Government of Sindh is promoted to BS 21. He will remain posted under Government of Sindh until further orders.

Inam Ghani presently serving in Intelligence Bureau (IB) is promoted to BS 21. Inam Ghani is transferred and his services are placed at the disposal of Government of Punjab, until further orders.

Dr Jamil Ahmed presently serving under Government of Sindh is promoted to BS 21. Dr Jamil Ahmed will remain posted under Government of Sindh, until further orders.

Capt (Rtd) Usman Zakria, presently serving in Frontier Constabulary (FC) under Interior Division is promoted to BS 21. Capt (Rtd) Usman Zakria is transferred and his services are placed at the disposal of Government of the Punjab, until further orders.



Ahmed Mukarram presently serving in Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) under Interior Division, is promoted to BS-21. Ahmed Mukarram is transferred and his services are placed at the disposal of Government of the Punjab, until further orders.

Muhammad Akram Naeem Bharoka, presently under transfer from Government of Sindh to Establishment Division is promote to BS 21. His services are placed at the disposal of Governmentof the Punjab, until further orders.

Muhammad Farooq Mazhar presently serving in Intelligence Bureau (IB) is promoted to Grade 21, will continue serving IB, until further orders.

Asif Saifullah Paracha presently serving in Intelligence Bureau is promoted to BS 21. Parachi will remain posted in Intelligence Bureau (IB), until further orders.

Helema Iqbal Saeedm, presently serving in National Police Foundation (NPF), under Interior Division, is promoted to BS 21. Ms Helema Iqbal Saeed is transferred and posted as Senior Joint Secretary, Interior Division, until further orders.

Amjad Khan, presently serving in National Police academy (NPA) is promoted in BS 21, is transferred and his services are placed at the disposal of Government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, until further orders.


Source:https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/11-high-ranking-police-officers-promoted-to-b-542194.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Punjab govt to address shortage of police force*
*CM Buzdar directs inquiry into use of substandard material in public health schemes*

*LAHORE: *Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar on Tuesday assured that the Punjab government will address the shortage of law enforcement and rescue services in smaller districts of the province.

While talking to the media at the Toba Tek Singh DC Office, CM Buzdar claimed record steps were taken within 72 hours of Sahiwal tragedy.

“Punjab government has no role in calling the bereaved family to the Senate committee. The police will have to adopt a people-friendly attitude,” he added.

To a question, he said that notice of corruption and other illegal activities has been taken and investigation of water supply scheme in TT Singh will be done through the Anti-Corruption Establishment.

He said, “It is the first government which understands the problems of the people by going at the grassroots… A campaign has been started to visit every division and district for the sake of the people and government and the administration are gaining full understanding of the problems.”

Earlier, the chief minister planted a sapling at the DC Office under tree plantation campaign and prayed for its success.

He presided over a high-level meeting to review public welfare schemes and the situation of law and order in detail. He also issued necessary directions to the officials concerned.

Addressing the meeting, the CM said that the PTI government has diverted the journey of development towards backward areas and added that public welfare schemes will be completed on a priority basis in TT Singh.

“It is sanguine that every area has been benefiting from the journey of development while the past rulers kept the development process limited to specific cities due to their wrong policies. On the other side, PTI is following a policy of composite development,” he added.

CM Budar said that the provision of the bus service to the girls’ school will be ensured and industrial zones will be established as well. Similarly, expansion of DHQ Hospital will also be considered.

He issued directions to hold an inquiry regarding the use of substandard material in public health schemes and irregularities in the allotment of state lands in the past.

“Corruption will not be tolerated and those who have looted the state resources will have to pay back every penny. I will personally monitor the public welfare schemes in TT Singh,” Buzdar added.

He said that immediate steps will be taken for addressing the shortage of police force in the district.

Buzdar said, “The Rescue 1122 service will be immediately started in Kamalia and Gojra. The start of peace caravan in TT Singh is a good step and this model will also be started in other districts. Similarly, scope of dolphin force will be extended to every district and every effort will be made to overcome the crime as well as protection of life and property of the people.”

Source:https://www.pakistantoday.com.pk/2019/01/29/punjab-govt-to-address-shortage-of-police-force/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Merger with police to benefit Khasadar, Levies forces

PESHAWAR: The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police said on Tuesday that merger of Khasadar and Levies forces with the regular police would increase their salaries manifold.
In a statement issued here they said huge difference had been observed in terms of salaries and other incentives between the tribal security officials and the KP police.
In policing the salary of a Levies and Khasadar constable would be enhanced from Rs18,000 to Rs28,000.
It is also expected that after approval of the police system in the tribal districts these areas would get status of hard area which would ultimately lead to increased incentives and perks of the security employees, the statement said.
Likewise, the statement said the existing police Shuhada Package was far better than the Shuhada package of tribal security personnel. Under the package, the heirs of grade 1-16 officials of former tribal districts were being provided Rs3 million as compared to Rs10 million provided to the heirs of the same rank officials of the KP police.
Similarly, the statement said that the heirs of grade 17 officials of tribal districts were being given Rs5 million as compared to Rs15 million paid to the heirs of the same rank officials of KP police. Moreover, the heirs of grade 18 and 19 officers of tribal districts are being given Rs9 million compared to Rs20 million in KP police.
It said that besides this in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) the quota of the newly-merged districts would be incorporated in the enlistment share of KP police force.
Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1460627/merger-with-police-to-benefit-khasadar-levies-forces

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Top cops flay inclusion of DMG officers in reforms body*
ISLAMABAD - Former and serving police officers have criticised government’s decision to make officers of District Management Group part of new police reforms committee in a move to restructure Punjab police in the wake of Sahiwal killings. Unrest prevails among officers of the Police Service of Pakistan (PAS) over the composition of police reforms committee for making officers of Pakistan Administrative Service (PAS), old DMG, part of the committee and they have termed it complete wastage of time.
Former inspectors general of police (IGPs) as well as officers of Police Service of Pakistan (PSP) including Khawaja Khalid Farooq, Shaukat Javed, and Tariq Pervez took to the Twitter after formation of the committee, last week, and argued how PAS officers could bring reforms in Punjab Police having no such experience. They also stressed that the report of Law & Justice Commission of Pakistan on police reforms recently submitted to the Supreme Court should be implemented in letter and spirit instead of wasting time in forming new committees.

Last week, Prime Minister Imran Khan had constituted a high-powered committee to suggest reforms in the Punjab police on the pattern of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa and primary role was given to two PAS officers; Interior Secretary Major (retd) Azam Suleman and Principal Secretary to the PM Muhammad Azam Khan. Two other PAS officers including chief secretaries of Punjab and KP, Yousuf Naseem Khokhar and Naveed Kamran were also made part of the committee as its members. IGP Punjab Amjad Javed Saleemi and IGP KP Salahuddin Khan Mehsud have also been included in the committee.

Former IGP Punjab Khawaja Khalid Farroq, who is also former National Coordinator National Counter Terrorism Authority (NACTA) took to the Twitter and said: “DMG will suggest police reforms. Why can’t the govt study report prepared by Law & Justice Committee under the aegis of SCP?”

Retired PSP officer Tariq Parvez, who is also former NC NACTA and Director General of Federal Investigation Agency (FIA) through a Tweet said: “A new police reforms committee set up by PM, manned primarily by DMG officers and only two IGs. Interesting, the DMG officers will share their experience of Model Town massacre and how to stay untouched”.
Shaukat Javed, former Punjab IGP and ex-director general Intelligence Bureau (IB) tweeted,” “Punjab government and federal government have notified committees on police reforms. Both are heavily filled with officers of PAS. A report on the same subject under Pakistan Law and Justice Commission was submitted to CJP on January 14 which should be implemented rather wasting time on new committees.” Asif Razzak, an retired officer of Police Service of Pakistan (PSP) in a Tweet gave a reference to the PAS officers and said: “Looks no one interested in police reforms as task given to those who don’t know policing, no hope for general public to see change in police culture, they failed to deliver and serve the nation, how can they reforms other service.”

DIG and former chief of Crime Investigation Agency Karachi Dr Jamil Ahmed through one of his Tweets said: “There is definitely no need for yet another bureaucrat committee as Law & Justice Committee has almost finished the same task under the farsighted and prudent oversight of SCP.”

While announcing the police reforms committee, PM in a meeting directed the committee to formulate recommendations to depoliticize the police, purge it of corruption, and build its capacity. PM especially said that the committee should point out professional inabilities of Punjab Police so that Sahiwal like incidents could be avoided in future.

Before this, PTI government had formed two committees to reform the Punjab Police since it came into power in August this year. On September 18, it constituted the ‘Commission on Police Reforms and Implementation’ in Punjab appointing former KP IGP Nasir Khan Durrani as its head. However, Durrani resigned on October 9 soon after the Punjab government had transferred then Punjab IGP Muhammad Tahir and replaced him with Saleemi.
The government again formed another high-powered committee, appointing the Punjab home secretary as its head while Punjab police chief was made as its member. This committee also became controversial when some senior PSP officers criticised the Punjab government for appointing a bureaucrat as head of the committee to reform the police.

Source:https://nation.com.pk/31-Jan-2019/top-cops-flay-inclusion-of-dmg-officers-in-reforms-body


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*18th amendment: anomalies abound*
The constitutional mess created by the 18th Amendment continues to add to the confusion in the working relationship between the federation and its federating units. It has rather left this relationship more fragile and acrimonious. The jurisdictions of superior courts are, therefore, being invoked to help resolve rifts and differences between the Centre and provinces relating to understanding and implementation of the subjects altered, changed or modified by the 18th Constitutional Amendment.



In a latest judgment, the Supreme Court has ruled that the police was a concurrent subject, falling well within the legislative and executive competence of the federation and provinces on issues relating to all aspects of crime and maintenance of public order. Overriding a ruling by the Sindh High Court that declared police was no more a concurrent subject and parliament lacked the legislative competence to deal with it, the top court referred to the policing role being played by a number of federal agencies. “These federal police agencies include the FIA, NAB and the ANF, Railways Police, the Pakistan Motorways Police and Frontier Constabulary,” says the top court order, adding, “The performance of policing functions by these federal agencies in the province is not dependent upon the consent or collaboration of the provincial governments.”

It was the second judgment in a week’s time dealing with constitutional and administrative anomalies that continue to surface due to some inherent flaws in the 18th Amendment. Earlier, the Supreme Court had rejected a set of petitions claiming the ownership of three major health facilities of Karachi. The Sindh government had argued that since the subject of health had been devolved to provinces under the 18th Amendment, the federal government had no right to manage or control any health facility outside the federal territory.

A number of constitutional experts had throughout maintained that it was an ill-conceived decision to do away with the Concurrent List from the Constitution, which has led to a number of constitutional and administrative issues besides rifts between the Centre and provinces. Given the war of egos over the 18th amendment, it seems that the superior judiciary may continue to take the burden of rectifying the wrongs done by the 18th Amendment.


Source:https://tribune.com.pk/story/1901177/6-18th-amendment-anomalies-abound/


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Police force for Fata facing acute shortage of seniors*
PESHAWAR: Already facing crisis-like situation due to acute shortage of officers in senior grades, the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police is going to move into seven more districts of the erstwhile Fata as well as six Frontier Regions and one district of Pata, a source said on Friday. 

The force will need more officers, at least 30 percent of the already sanctioned seats for senior cops, while moving into the tribal areas. The positions in the junior ranks are to be filled by inducting the personnel of the Levies and Khassadar force already working in the merged districts.

"For the senior positions, the force will need more officers of the Police Service of Pakistan from grade-17 to grade-20. Though the KP Police through the provincial government has requested time and again for transferring more senior officers to the province, it is yet to get the required cops for the merged districts and other towns," a source told The News.

The source said the bosses at the Central Police Office were looking for options, including posting junior officers as district police officers, SP Investigation and SPs and SSPs in other wings of the force after moving into the erstwhile Fata. The process of deploying cops in the tribal areas is likely to start in the next few weeks.

The acute shortage of officers in all senior grades, from grade-18 to grade-21, can be gauged from the fact that the Central Police Office mentioned it in at least three of its letters sent to the concerned quarters in December 2018 alone.

A large number of junior policemen have been posted on senior positions due to the dearth of officers in upper grades. "A letter of the DIG Headquarters at the Central Police Office to the secretary Home and Tribal Affairs in mid-December stated the force has sanctioned five positions of Additional IGPs in grade-21 and they do not have a single officer in the required grade," a source said.

The source added that the letter also mentioned that there were 19 sanctioned positions of the Police Service of Pakistan in KP in grade-20, 35 positions in grade-19 and 54 in grade-18. There is shortage of three officers in grade-20, 21 officers in grade-19 and 15 officers in grade-18, it added.

A number of officers have managed their posting out of the province in recent months due to one or the other reason. Hardly a few have reported to the province in recent months.

Due to the shortage of officers, some deputy inspectors general (DIGs) of police in grade-20 are posted as Additional IGPs, which is a grade-21 position. Besides, a number of grade-19 officers are working as DIGs, which is a grade 20 position. The same is the case with SPs, DSPs and other junior grades.

The police authorities had to approve a policy a few months back to post grade-17 deputy superintendents of police (DSPs) as DPOs due to non-availability of cops in the required grades.

The provincial police authorities on a number of occasions had asked the federal government through the KP government to declare the province a 'Hard Area' like Balochistan and Gilgit-Baltistan so that police officers in senior grades were posted here for a mandatory term.

Senior officers have to serve for a certain mandatory period in 'Hard Area' to meet the criteria for posting to top grades. A large number of senior officers were transferred to Balochistan in the last many years after the province was awarded the status of 'Hard Area'.

The source pointed out that it was a test case for the ruling PTI now that it was running the federal government to accept the genuine demand of the party's government in KP and the KP Police.

"We have written letters to the government for transferring more officers to the province, especially when we are moving into the erstwhile Fata and taking over more districts. We especially need officers in the rank of SSP and SP for Fata," KP Police Director Public Relations, Waqar Ahmad told The News when asked as to what steps had been taken to meet the shortage of officers in the KP Police.

Source:https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/426588-police-force-for-fata-facing-acute-shortage-of-seniors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar




----------



## Abu Zarrar

*KP police introduce 'Raabta' SMS system to facilitate complainants, keep track of case progress*





The Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) police on Sunday night introduced an SMS-based system to facilitate complainants of heinous crimes, the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf (PTI) announced on Twitter.

The Raabta system will facilitate the tracing of progress in cases and allow complainants to remain in contact with the Investigation Officer (IO) tasked with probing their case, the PTI said, quoting Peshawar Capital City Police Officer (CCPO) Qazi Jamil.

Once a first information report is registered in any police station in the province, the complainant will receive a text message containing the serial number of the FIR, the sections of law that it has been lodged under, and the name and contact number of the IO.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1092132025748865025The IO will also be sent an SMS with the name and contact number of the complainant so that they can contact and coordinate with the latter. Once the IO has contacted the complainant, they will apprise their senior officers of developments in the investigation.

Additionally, as the FIR is filed, senior police officials including the CCPO, senior superintendents of police and deputy superintendents of police, will also receive the case details.

"[The] purpose [of the new system] is to facilitate [the] complainant so that he/she knows that his/her case is registered and contact [has been] established," the PTI tweeted. "It will prevent complainant trouble to get FIR details and botheration to trace case."
The PTI added that the aim of Raabta is to facilitate complainants and make the IO accessible to them. "Moreover, all supervisory officers will get details and they will ask the IO for updates and will also ask the complainant for his feedback etc."

More features will be added to the new system, the PTI said.

The move is part of the PTI's agenda to introduce police reforms in KP in order to improve the law and order situation in the province. The PTI in its manifesto promised to make public outreach to police easier. The promise is part is the party's plan to depoliticize and strengthen policing.

Source:https://www.dawn.com/news/1461777

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Naeem Khan takes Charge as K-P IGP*





*PESHAWAR: *

Dr Muhammad Naeem Khan on Monday assumed the charge of Khyber-Pakhtunkhwa Inspector General of Police (IGP) at ceremony held at Central Police Office (CPO) Peshawar.
On arrival to the police headquarters he was received by high rank police officers posted at CPO. A smartly turned out contingent of police presented guard of honour to the new top cop of the province.

Naeem laid wreath at martyrs’ memorial at CPO and offered Fateha for the policemen who had died in the line of the duty.
Dr Naeem joined Police Service of Pakistan through CSS in 1987. Before his posting as IGP K-P he was serving as IGP Azad Jammu and Kashmir. During his service he performed his duty as ASP Gujranwala, Sadar Attock and Nawankot Lahore. He also served as SP Cantt, Lahore, District SP Nowshera and Kohat, SP Crime Branch, SSP Highway Patrolling Police (HPP) Rawalpindi, SSP/AIG Islamabad Police and DPO Sargodha.

He also proved his mettle as Deputy Director National Police Academy, Deputy Director FIA, Deputy Director General and Joint Director General Intelligence Bureau.

He also served as Regional Police Officer Hazara, Additional IGP Operations and Additional IGP Commandant Elite Force. He has also participated and completed various professional courses inside and outside the country.

Later on, presiding over an introductory meeting of high ranking police officers posted at CPO he said: “we must stand up as a team and everyone has to contribute to see the force successful in combating confronting challenges”.

“We must come up to the attached expectations of the general public through better service delivery.”


Source:https://tribune.com.pk/story/1908481/1-naeem-khan-takes-charge-k-p-igp/


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Police reforms panel discusses complaints redress mechanism*
A meeting of the Police Reforms Committee (PRC) was held in the Supreme Court on Monday under the chairmanship of Justice Asif Saeed Khan Khosa, Chief Justice of Pakistan/Chairman Law and Justice Commission of Pakistan. 

The meeting was attended by Amjad Javed Saleemi, IGP Punjab, Dr Naeem Khan, IGP KP, Dr SK Imam, IGP Sindh, Mohsin A Butt, IGP Balochistan, Amir Zulifiqar Khan, IGP ICT, Salahauddin Khan, IGP AJK, Sanaullah Abbasi, IGP Gilgit-Baltistan, former IGPs Tariq Khosa, Shoukat Javed, Tariq Parvez, Dr Shoaib Suddle, Syed Masud Shah and Afzal Ali Shigri to discuss the implementation of public complaints redressal mechanism, measures to improve quality of investigation and criminal justice reforms as envisaged by the Chief Justice of Pakistan.

Dr Raheem Awan, Secretary LJCP, welcomed the participants and gave a brief background of the working of Police Reforms Committee and agenda of the meeting. The chief justice in his opening remarks highlighted the fact that despite launching of the PRC report, the key stakeholders of the criminal justice system and the general public are not still aware of the contents of the same.

He directed that the secretariat of the Law and Justice Commission of Pakistan should convene a meeting of the relevant stakeholders of the criminal justice system who would be briefed about the contents and purposes of the PRC report. The IGP Punjab informed that the complaints redressal mechanism has already been operationalised after the direction of the Steering Committee on Police Reforms dated 29 October, 2018. He said the complaints are being received through email, post, by hand, through dedicated phone numbers and other means of communication for convenience and to facilitate the general public for speedy and expeditious redressal of grievances, being faced by them.

The Police chief informed that around 163 complaints are being received per day to the fulltime designated police officers.

He further stated that total of 11,436 complaints were received for the period from 1 December, 2018 to 8 February, 2019 and 7,382 complaints have been disposed of while 4,054 are under process.

The IGP Sindh informed that 21,218 complaints were pending on 31 December, 2018 and the number of complaints received in January 2019, was 2,324.

He further stated that the total pendency was 23,542. He further stated that 17,313 complaints were disposed of in January 2019 and the pendency as on 1 February, 2019 was 6,229.

The KP police chief informed that during January 2019, 1,573 complaints were received. He further stated that 1,037 complaints have been disposed of till 31 January, 2019, while 536 are pending.

The IGP Balochistan informed that so far 117 complaints have been received. He stated that 72 have been disposed of and 45 are under process.

The ICT police chief informed that for the period 1 November, 2018 till date a total of 3,845 complaints have been received. He stated that 3,283 complaints have been redressed while 250 are in process.

The police chief of Gilgit Baltistan informed that 15 complaints have been received and 10 have been resolved while five are pending.

After these presentations, the committee deliberated that such complaints redressal mechanism will provide speedy and expeditious redressal to the complaints of the general public at their doorstep and would also decrease the burden/backlog of the courts of law in the shape of 22-A and 22-B of the Code of Criminal Procedure, 1898 and writ petitions of similar nature.

The chief justice pointed out the grey areas of the investigations and emphasised upon investigating agencies to chalk out such mechanism of investigation that not only the culprits of the offence are pointed out, but they be convicted under the relevant provisions of law by providing the truthful evidence and the apprehension of false evidence be totally eliminated.

The chief justice emphasised that training of the investigation officers and prosecutors should be carried out in the judicial academies across the country to improve their professional standards and secretary LJCP stated that the secretariat of the LJCP can engage with the federal and provincial judicial academies in arranging modules/courses for improvement of the professional standards of the investigation.
Source:https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/431040-police-reforms-panel-discusses-complaints-redress-mechanism


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Police proposal to form dispute resolution panels rejected*
LAHORE: The chief secretary has rejected the proposal of establishment of district dispute resolution committees (DDRCs) across the province and this development is being seen an attempt to hamper reforms in the police.

After examining the matter for four months or so, the chief secretary has declared the DDRCs beyond the provisions of law.

Earlier to this, the additional chief secretary (home), the secretary (law) and secretary (prosecution) also put up similar nature critical notes respectively on the summary which was forwarded by Inspector General of Punjab Police Amjad Javed Saleemi.

CS declares it beyond the provisions of law; move is being seen an attempt to hamper reforms in police

Mr Saleemi had drafted the summary seeking approval from Chief Minister Usman Buzdar for establishment of the DDRCs and its implementation through an ordinance, an official told Dawn.

He said apparently the CM endorsed observations of the chief secretary and heads of the other government institutions and referred the matter to the cabinet committee.

The [cabinet] committee after going through it [in detail] raised objections and forwarded the case to a sub-committee on law and order headed by Law Minister Raja Basharat to revisit the same.

Consequently, the ‘procedural hiccups’ and ‘bureaucratic bottlenecks’ hampered the process as the case of establishment of DDRCs is still lying pending in the offices of the concerned authorities for approval even after a lapse of four months or so.

Talking about its significance, the official said the establishment of DDRCs was a major component of the police reforms to make it a public service institution rather than “a government body.”

He said the Pakistan Tehreek-i-Insaf government had tasked the Punjab IGP with replicating the set-up as provided under Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police Act 2017.

The Law and Justice Commission of Pakistan had also supported the concept of the DDRCs while launching the Police Reforms Committee’s report — “Police Reforms: Way Forward” — in January this year with a sole purpose of easing burden on courts all over the country.

Retired Chief Justice of Pakistan Saqib Nisar had launched the report while a steering committee headed by Justice Asif Saeed Khan Khosa, (now CJP) had also worked on the implementation of the recommendations.

In the summary, Mr Saleemi had pleaded that in the wake of excessively over-burdened segments of criminal justice system i.e courts and police, petty issues especially the non-cognisable offences, sometimes become a long and expensive tug of war among the parties.

“There is an urgent need for introducing a dynamic low-cost intervention through alternate dispute resolution in the form of the district dispute resolution committees,” reads the summary.

He further stated that a detailed draft on the rationale, functions, structure including code of ethics for committee members etc was prepared highlighting its significance, including salient features of these committees.

“A draft amendment regarding insertion of Article 168-A in the existing Police Order 2002, for constitution of DDRCs at district, sub-division or police station level has been placed for approval,” the summary reads.

Besides giving reference of KP Police Act 2017, the IGP Punjab also referred the sections 96, 97, 98 and 99 of the Punjab Local Government Act 2013 which had introduced the concept of panchayat (village council) after it was vetted by the law department.

The law secretary objected to the summary stating, “The settlement of all cases, though they may be of petty nature, by the committee constituted by the Provincial Police Officer may travel beyond the provisions contained in the Section 345 and thereby coming to be repugnant to them and thus void in terms of Article 142 (b) read with Article 143 of the Constitution.”

Prosecution Secretary Nadeem Aslam Chaudhry observed that the proposed amendment in the Police Order 2002 might contradict the procedure contained in Cr.P.C or create legal complications.

“The Section 154 of the Cr.P.C provides that an officer in-charge of a police station is bound to register an FIR where information relating to the commission of a cognisable offence is received,” states Mr Chaudhry.

He further stated that Section 155 of the Cr.P.C provides that whenever an information regarding commission of a non-congisable offence is given to an officer in-charge of a police station, he/she shall enter the substance of such information into a book and refer the information to the magistrate for seeking his permission for investigation.

“The upshot is that police on receipt of any complaint is bound to proceed under sections 154 or 155 of the Code as the case may be and referral of the matter to the district dispute resolution committees may delay registration of FIR and investigation leading to the legal complications,” observed the secretary (prosecution).

Additional chief secretary (home) retired Capt Fazeel Asghar categorically rejected the proposal stating, “The home department does not support the proposal of IGP/PPO Punjab.”

Mr Asghar said let the [cabinet] committee on legislative business consider the matter holistically and give final shape to the proposal prior to placing it before the cabinet.


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Adjustment of khasadars in police difficult part of merger plan *
PESHAWAR: With nearly 50 per cent personnel dead, the adjustment of 16,000-strong Khasadar force operating in the seven merged tribal districts and six attached subdivisions of the defunct Fata with the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police or Levies force seems to be the most difficult component of the merger plan.

In background interviews senior functionaries dealing with the merger process admitted that the adjustment or regularisation of the centuries old Khasadar force with the police or local Levies would be unrealistic.

“How the government will adjust personnel of Khasadar force in police or Levies force, who do not have fixed tenure of service,” wondered an official.

He said in one of the tribal districts, over 30 per cent of the personnel of the Khasadar force were aged over 60.
“The merger or adjustment of the Khasadar force will open Pandora’s box,” said another official.

The total strength of the Khasadar force in seven tribal districts and six subdivisions is 15,673 against 10,000 personnel of Levies force. District wise strength of khasadars Bajaur 460, Mohmand 2,553, Khyber 2,369, Orakzai 830, Kurram 866, North Waziristan 1,746, South Waziristan 2,966, Peshawar subdivision 105, Kohat 395, Bannu 693, Tank 451, Lakki 188 and Dera Ismail Khan has 265 personnel.
Report claims around 50pc officials dead but their salaries are drawn by families
A report submitted to the provincial government suggests that nearly 50 per cent of the Khasadars had expired, but their salaries were regularly drawn by their kith and kin.

After the abolition of the department of law and order in the secretariat for defunct Fata, the matters related to Khasadar and Levies forces are now reported to the home secretary.

Sources said the defunct Fata secretariat had proposed to the government to offer golden handshake to Khasadar officials to relieve them or introduce new mechanism for fresh recruitment. The existing mechanism of Khasadari doesn’t match with the system of police and Levies, said one official.

Unlike Levies force, a regular force for policing in the defunct Fata, Khasadari has something of a hereditary right - an asset, which can be bought, sold or transferred among inhabitants of the respective tribes or sub-tribes.

A Khasadar official’s value does not lie in his individual efficiency but instead, it is in the extent to which he is a representative of his tribe. They are paid through a stipend provided directly to the tribe by the government.

The Khasadar force was raised for fulfilling collective and territorial responsibilities, including protection of strategic roads. The British government at that time paid allowances to the tribes in name of Khasadari. The political agent of the respective defunct tribal agency was the commanding officer of Khasadar force.

Most interesting feature of the Khasadari system is that any member of the family could turn up for duty turn by turn and a single individual is not responsible for performing duty. The salary has to be distributed to the family, which often results in financial disputes between family members and clans.

The force’s main functions are protection of their areas from offences committed by gangs or individuals, provision of escorts to the government officials and protection of state properties, tracing of the whereabouts of and recovery of kidnapped persons, and reporting of incidents.

An official document revealed that the Khasadar force’s officials were generally ill-disciplined, mostly untrained and loosely organised people, who carried own weapons and had to use own ammunitions.

Spokesman for the provincial government Ajmal Khan Wazir recently said the government would prepare bill for the regularisation of Khasadar and Levies personnel in merged tribal districts.

Sources said a large number of Khasadar officials did not have computerised national identity cards, while many of them were either displaced from native areas due to militancy or were abroad.

Officials said in one district, over 2,000 Khasadar personnel had expired but their salaries were regularly drawn in their names.

_Published in Dawn, February 17th, 2019_


----------



## Abu Zarrar

5000 police personnel have completed training in different advance computer courses in School of IT. Certificates and award distribution ceremony held at School of IT on occasion of 40th session of training course completion, attended by CCPO Qazi Jameel Ur Rahman as Chief Guest

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Seven cops sacked for corruption *
JHANG: DPO Attaur Rehman on Saturday punished 17 police officials and terminated seven from service for corruption and misuse of power.

He took this action during a meeting at the District Police Lines here. Constables Fakhar Abbas, Zubair Yousaf, Zafar Abbas, Masood Ahmed, Najamul Hassan, Nadeem and Mansab Ali were dismissed from the police service for corruption. Rafiullah was demoted from the rank of ASI to head constable and head constable Shah Muhammad was to the constable rank. Similarly, one-year service of SI Muhammad Nawaz was withheld while the service of constables Jafar Raza, Muhammad Azam and Usman Saleem was withheld for poor performance and inefficiency.

Police constable Rahmat Ali was served a show-cause notice for bad performance. The DPO warned that there was no room for corruption, inefficient and bad manners in the police department.

HEALTH CENTRES: The District Development deputy director has authorised the Building Department’s executive engineer to revamp buildings of five health centres, which are under the administrative and financial control of the Municipal Committee here.

According to the Punjab Local Government Act, the Municipal Committee administratively and financially is an independent institution having a separate engendering wing to execute development projects.

According to the administrative approval letter No DD (Dev) 83 issued by the District Development DD, construction work of medicine store of the DHQ Hospital and revamping of the Rural Health Centre Shah Jewana would be completed.

Similarly, the revamping work of the MC dispensaries of Satellite Town, Chaudhry Colony and MC Health Centre Satellite Town would be completed.

District Development DD Haider Sial said that during the district development committee meeting, it was decided that all development funds received for revampment of health outlets of the district would be transferred to the Building Department XEN.

Source:https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/436184-seven-cops-sacked-for-corruption

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*IGP says police to respect tribal values *
PESHAWAR: Inspector General of Police Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Muhammad Naeem Khan said on Thursday the police would perform duty in tribal districts keeping in view the rich values and traditions.


Speaking to the Qaumi Jirga of Bajaur elite here, the police chief said that the line drawn between Pakhtuns had vanished completely. “And now the rich identity of tribal people will flourish in the new set-up,” he added.

He said that policing of the people, for the people and by the people would be introduced in the newly merged districts. The police would work in tribal districts in the already existed Levies uniform. Additional IGPs, Commandant Elite Force, Commandant Frontier Reserve Police, RPO Malakand, DIGs Headquarters, Finance & Procurement, Investigation, CTD, Training, Directors PCU and Safe City Project, AIsG Establishment, Legal and Welfare, DPOs Bajaur, Khyber and other high-ranking police officers were also present on the occasion. The Provincial Police Officer informed that former tribal belt was torch bearer in respect of good values and rich traditions and the grace and beauty attached with Pakhtun uniform i.e Qamees and Shalwar are matchless and announced that police will perform its duties in the newly merged districts in former Levies uniform.

Source: https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/456731-igp-says-police-to-respect-tribal-values


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*B.Ed Honours Programme Launched For Daughters Of Policemen: IGP Sindh *
KARACHI, (UrduPoint / Pakistan Point News - 14th Apr, 2019 ) :Inspector General of Police (IGP) Sindh Dr. Syed Kaleem Imam said a four-year B.Ed Honours programme has been initiated for the daughters of the police officials.

Speaking at a ceremony as a chief guest here, he said 80 seats have been reserved for the daughters of the police personnel in the B.Ed programme, according to a statement issued here on Sunday.

He thanked singer and social worker Shehzad Roy and social welfare organisation 'Durbeen' and its team, especially Chief Executive Officer Salma, for formulating the educational progrmme and designating 80 seats' quota for policemen's daughters.

He said this step would undoubtedly offer employment opportunities to the daughters of police personnel in both pubic and private organisations.

The IGP praised the services of AIG Welfare Sindh Dr. Rizwan Ahmed for the steps for the welfare of police officials and their families.



Dr. Kaleem Imam emphasised that the welfare of police officials and their families is a top priority of the Sindh Police Department.

He spoke about various steps being taken for health and education facilities of the children of police officials.

He also spoke about agreements with city's reputable schools for the children of martyred and on-service police personnel.

He further said a separate desk has been set up to facilitate police officials and their families in medical treatment at government and private hospitals.

He also talked about different agreements with non-governmental organisations for imparting vocational training to the educated widows of police officials.

DIG Finance Zulfiqar Larek, DIG Admin Karachi and AIG Welfare Dr. Rizwan Ahmed Khan also spoke on the occasion.

Source:https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/bed-honours-programme-launched-for-daughters-594587.html


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Capt (r) Arif Nawaz appointed as Punjab IG* 
LAHORE (Dunya News) – Punjab government on Monday while appointing Captain (r) Arif Nawaz as new Punjab Inspector General of Police (IGP) ordered Amjad Javaid Saleemi to report to the Establishment Division.

According to the notification, Arif Nawaz Khan has been appointed new IGP Punjab in lieu of Saleemi.

The former IGP has been asked to report to the Establishment division as per the notification.

Amjad Javed Saleemi started his carrier in Police Service as ASP in 1986 appointed in Narowal. He had vast professional experience in police during his 32 years service. He had an excellent track record of professional competence in Police department. He was considered as the most professional police officers who served in all units of police departments.

*Captain (r) Arif Nawaz *

Arif Nawaz, who hails from Sahiwal district of Punjab, faces an arduous task as the new police chief of Punjab. Nawaz also served as DPO in different districts and AIG in Balochistan. He belongs to the 14th Common of the Police Service of Pakistan (PSP).

He was previously positioned as additional inspector general (AIG) when Mushtaq Sukhera retired in April. Punjab Police had remained handicapped with transitional IGs during the period.

Lahore High Court (LHC) had heard a petition of a local, in this regard, and ordered the provincial government to appoint an IG. As a result, officer who was to retire in two months was positioned.

Source:http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/487117-Capt-r-Arif-Nawaz-appointed-as-Punjab-IG


----------



## ghazi52

Swat police created the tourist police squad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Abu Zarrar said:


> *IGP says police to respect tribal values *
> PESHAWAR: Inspector General of Police Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Muhammad Naeem Khan said on Thursday the police would perform duty in tribal districts keeping in view the rich values and traditions.
> 
> 
> Speaking to the Qaumi Jirga of Bajaur elite here, the police chief said that the line drawn between Pakhtuns had vanished completely. “And now the rich identity of tribal people will flourish in the new set-up,” he added.
> 
> He said that policing of the people, for the people and by the people would be introduced in the newly merged districts. The police would work in tribal districts in the already existed Levies uniform. Additional IGPs, Commandant Elite Force, Commandant Frontier Reserve Police, RPO Malakand, DIGs Headquarters, Finance & Procurement, Investigation, CTD, Training, Directors PCU and Safe City Project, AIsG Establishment, Legal and Welfare, DPOs Bajaur, Khyber and other high-ranking police officers were also present on the occasion. The Provincial Police Officer informed that former tribal belt was torch bearer in respect of good values and rich traditions and the grace and beauty attached with Pakhtun uniform i.e Qamees and Shalwar are matchless and announced that police will perform its duties in the newly merged districts in former Levies uniform.
> 
> Source: https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/456731-igp-says-police-to-respect-tribal-values


They are acting like we occupied some foreign land and now enforcing our police on them. What tribal customs? They're pakhtoons and we are pakhtoons, no change in attitude needed.



ghazi52 said:


> Swat police created the tourist police squad.


Thanks for guiding me here

I was gonna ask, do we have detectives in the police force? @ghazi52

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Identity Verification System (IVS)*








Terrorists, militants and criminals always want to hide their identity and for this purpose they rely on fake identity cards.
Many illegal immigrants, who are responsible for a number of crimes in the province, have also made fake identity cards. The department has made it mandatory to include the CNIC number of every complainant and accused in complaints in Police stations so that the department can trace them. The department wanted to empower the personnel on check-posts to identify proclaimed offenders and criminal elements as well. 
The department requested that the National Database and Registration Authority (NADRA) give them access to their data which was open-heartedly accepted. Now the personnel on check-posts have tablets. They put the CNIC number, swipe the card in their tablets,or through fingerprints get detailed particulars of the person on the screen along with his picture. 
The Police department also shared its data of hardened criminals, proclaimed offenders, terrorists, militants and wanted criminals with NADRA and a software application was developed. Now the personnel on check-posts have access to the system and with one click they can identify such outlaws. It helps in prevention, apprehension of accused and investigation process of the Police department. 
Another feature of the program is that it has the data of all legally-issued Proof of Identification (POR) provided to Afghan refugees. The Afghan criminals have not only made fake CNICs but also got the bogus PORs. Earlier; the Police had no access to recordstoverify the authenticity of legal and illegal Afghan refugees. The system now has all the data of legal Afghan refugees which helps the Police teams at check-post verify their credentials thereby reducing the chances of exploitation of legitimate Afghan refugees as each and every click on this system is recorded and monitored in Central Police Office.
In addition the system also enables the Police investigators to share the fingerprints lifted from any crime scene with NADRA authorities who have committed to providing complete detail of the person within 72 hours. This service is a marked improvement from manual system of cross-referencing of fingerprints and will go a long way in improvement of investigations.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

470 Cops of special protection unit *(SPU)* for the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor completed their 6 month training in *Police College *Sihala. While training, officials learned skills in Krav Maga, modern weaponry, First Aid. Army played a key role in the training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hassan1



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*New Police force has been formed for tourists in AJK for the promotion of Tourism.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*First police station starts operations in South Waziristan's Wana town*
June 15, 2019






The police station has been established in a fort vacated by Frontier Corps, says KP police official. 
The first police station in South Waziristan's Wana town has started operations in the area, Director of Public Relations of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police Shahzada Farooq Kokab told _DawnNews TV_ on Saturday.

The police station has been established in a fort that was vacated by the Frontier Corps, he said.

Kokab said that the police station is "fully functional" and patrolling in the area has begun. More recruits are being trained to ensure that the law and order situation remains under control, he said and added that the first batch of the bomb disposal unit personnel has completed its training in the Khyber district.

North Waziristan District Police Officer (DPO) Shafiullah Gandapur said that the facility of filling first information reports has been made available at the station and a patrolling plan for the area has been laid out. The required staff and vehicles have also been arranged.

Before the merger of erstwhile Fata with KP, the region was ruled by the draconian Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and law and order was maintained by the centuries old Khasadar force. After the law was repealed and tribal areas were merged with the province, police started performing duties in the seven tribal districts and the government is making attempts to bring the entire region under the fold of the country's laws.

The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been making efforts to integrate and develop tribal areas since the merger of erstwhile Fata with the province last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

ghazi52 said:


> *First police station starts operations in South Waziristan's Wana town*
> June 15, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police station has been established in a fort vacated by Frontier Corps, says KP police official.
> The first police station in South Waziristan's Wana town has started operations in the area, Director of Public Relations of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police Shahzada Farooq Kokab told _DawnNews TV_ on Saturday.
> 
> The police station has been established in a fort that was vacated by the Frontier Corps, he said.
> 
> Kokab said that the police station is "fully functional" and patrolling in the area has begun. More recruits are being trained to ensure that the law and order situation remains under control, he said and added that the first batch of the bomb disposal unit personnel has completed its training in the Khyber district.
> 
> North Waziristan District Police Officer (DPO) Shafiullah Gandapur said that the facility of filling first information reports has been made available at the station and a patrolling plan for the area has been laid out. The required staff and vehicles have also been arranged.
> 
> Before the merger of erstwhile Fata with KP, the region was ruled by the draconian Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and law and order was maintained by the centuries old Khasadar force. After the law was repealed and tribal areas were merged with the province, police started performing duties in the seven tribal districts and the government is making attempts to bring the entire region under the fold of the country's laws.
> 
> The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been making efforts to integrate and develop tribal areas since the merger of erstwhile Fata with the province last year.


we need 100 ore there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi In 1970's:







Saddar Karachi in 1950's:







1952 Karachi


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> *First police station starts operations in South Waziristan's Wana town*
> June 15, 2019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The police station has been established in a fort vacated by Frontier Corps, says KP police official.
> The first police station in South Waziristan's Wana town has started operations in the area, Director of Public Relations of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police Shahzada Farooq Kokab told _DawnNews TV_ on Saturday.
> 
> The police station has been established in a fort that was vacated by the Frontier Corps, he said.
> 
> Kokab said that the police station is "fully functional" and patrolling in the area has begun. More recruits are being trained to ensure that the law and order situation remains under control, he said and added that the first batch of the bomb disposal unit personnel has completed its training in the Khyber district.
> 
> North Waziristan District Police Officer (DPO) Shafiullah Gandapur said that the facility of filling first information reports has been made available at the station and a patrolling plan for the area has been laid out. The required staff and vehicles have also been arranged.
> 
> Before the merger of erstwhile Fata with KP, the region was ruled by the draconian Frontier Crimes Regulation (FCR) and law and order was maintained by the centuries old Khasadar force. After the law was repealed and tribal areas were merged with the province, police started performing duties in the seven tribal districts and the government is making attempts to bring the entire region under the fold of the country's laws.
> 
> The government of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has been making efforts to integrate and develop tribal areas since the merger of erstwhile Fata with the province last year.


Congrats



ghazi52 said:


> *New Police force has been formed for tourists in AJK for the promotion of Tourism.*


Intresting choice with the flag, this needs to be monitored


----------



## ghazi52

Tourist Information & Protection Vehicles...
Government of Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

1957 Peshawar


----------



## ghazi52

1950 Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

*Police Martyrs Day being observed today*





August 04, 2019

The Police Martyrs Day is being observed today across Pakistan, aimed to pay homage to services of police department.

Police Department honors the sacrifices of 'Jawans' who laid down their lives.

The Martyrs Day was observed for the fourth consecutive year on the death anniversary of Shaheed Safwat Ghayur, the commandant of Frontier Constabulary Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police who was martyred in a suicide attack on his vehicle on 4th August, 2010.

Special functions will be held across the country to appreciate sacrifices of police force for establishing peace.


----------



## ghazi52

The Police Martyrs Day is being observed today.

Police Martyrs Day aims to honor brave fighters of the nation and express solidarity with their families.

Police Department honors the sacrifices of 'Jawans' who laid down their lives.


----------



## ghazi52

KP Police has started giving Traffic Licenses/Learners to citizens of merged tribal districts in their respective districts instead of coming to Peshawar. Traffic Mobile Unit has been sent to Khyber district


----------



## ghazi52

*France to train Punjab Police*





https://nation.com.pk/Reporter/staff-reporter
*Staff Reporter*

August 09, 2019



Lahore - A two-member delegation of the French Embassy called on IGP Arif Nawaz Khan on Thursday. The team comprised of Police Attache Emmaunel Tombolato and Deputy Police Attache Jean-Christophe Hilaire and the police chief discuss matters of bettering policing with special focus on training. The meeting discussed a special training for Punjab Police under the supervision of French experts. According to a hand out 30 policemen will be trained in the fields of special operations, hostage situations and sniper skills. The training session will start in October 2019 at Elite Training Centre Bedian. The French delegation appreciated the efforts of Punjab Police against for fighting off terrorists and using new technology to control crime. They said that professional cooperation with Punjab Policewill be enhanced. Speaking on the occasion, IGP said capacity-building on modern lines was top priority of the department that would welcome cooperation by other countries. He said that training syllabus of Punjab Police has been up graded to meet contemporary challenges and knowledge of international experts will polish the skills of lawmen. Senior officials of Punjab Police also attended the meeting,


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*IGP says cops to get polio duty allowance directly*

PESHAWAR: Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Inspector General of Police (IGP) Mohammad Naeem Khan has said that the force has developed a new mechanism to distribute polio duty allowance directly to the salary account of cops.

There were several complaints that the polio duty allowance for the policemen involved in providing security to the vaccination teams was not provided to them.

There were some complained against the officers about misuse of the funds. Hence the new police set-up decided to change the mechanism to stop the misuse of the allowance and the cops get it directly through their bank accounts.

“The polio funds received by each district police officer will be credited through the banking channels to the individual salary account of each police officer, constable and above, of the force who have performed the polio duty,” IGP Mohammad Naeem Khan told The News. He hoped this mechanism would ensure transparency and ruled out any chance of wrongdoing, including misappropriation.

“It is my duty as the commander of the force that every member gets his rightful dues. This new mechanism will ensure that each policeman performing polio duty gets dues timely, which is their right,” said the IGP.

On Thursday a police handout said that the IGP has made it clear that welfare of police constables was his priority and ordered that duty charges of police constables performing polio duty be directly transferred into their salary bank account.

It added that to make distribution of polio funds more transparent, they were bound to pay the dues of the police constables deputed for polio duty along with their salaries every month. Once this system is put in place, the chances of misappropriation of funds will come to zero level.

Source:https://www.thenews.com.pk/print/516575-igp-says-cops-to-get-polio-duty-allowance-directly

*Inspector General of Police (IGP) Sindh Dr Syed Kaleem Imam has issued transfers and postings orders of three police officers on Friday*

Inspector General of Police (IGP) Sindh Dr Syed Kaleem Imam has issued transfers and postings orders of three police officers on Friday.



An officer of Police Service of Pakistan (PSP) Adeel Hussain Chandio presently posted as Personal Staff Officer to IGP Karachi, is transferred and posted as Senior Superintendent of Police, (SSP) Hyderabad district replacing Sarfraz Nawaz Shaikh, said a statement.



Sarfaraz Nawaz Shaikh a PSP officer is posted as Assistant Inspector General of Police, Administration Special Branch Sindh Karachi replacing Syed Zaheer Haider Naqvi.

Dr Muhammad Farooq Ahmed has replaced Capt. Tariq Williat as SP Naushero Feroze district.

Syed Zaheer Haider Naqvi, an officer of Sindh Police (BS-18) is posted as SP Inspection of Private Security Companies Cell (PSCC), Special Branch, Sindh Karachi.

Source:https://www.urdupoint.com/en/pakistan/postings-transfers-in-sindh-police-696133.html


----------



## Abu Zarrar

Pakistan Army helped DI Khan Police to construct 25 Check Posts for better security for the people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar




----------



## Imran Khan

Pakistani police is terrorist only good to killing poor people abusing torturing and killing for money in their job .Indian army in Kashmir and Pakistani police in pakistan doing same job .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## B.K.N

Imran Khan said:


> Indian army in Kashmir and Pakistani police in pakistan doing same job .


Phir hamain Kashmir Azad karanay say pehlay Pakistan Azad karanay ka sochna chahiye


----------



## Imran Khan

Brass Knuckles said:


> Phir hamain Kashmir Azad karanay say pehlay Pakistan Azad karanay ka sochna chahiye


yes its true .pakistan police is war lord mafia like in afghanistan if you go south punjab interior sindh balochistan .


----------



## ghazi52

Govt to Introduce New Stricter Traffic Rules in #Islamabad from Next Month

The federal government has decided to revamp traffic rules for Islamabad to bring the city’s traffic system on par with international standards.

Interior Minister Brig (R) Ijaz Ahmed Shah approved the new traffic policy in a meeting held at the ministry’s office, on Thursday.

He tasked Islamabad Traffic Police and local administration to implement the same till September 30.

The minister directed two of his additional secretaries to hold meetings with the chief commissioner and ICT chief to devise an implementation strategy.

The meeting also decided to run an awareness campaign on media in this regard.
*
Some of the highlights of the new traffic policy are as under:*

Smoking while driving will now be considered as a traffic violation, and violators will be fined.
Those served three or more tickets will get their driving license canceled.
Both front seaters will be obligated to fasten seat belts.
There will be a complete ban on driving without a license.
The minister also highlighted that some traffic police officers were found absent from their duties during peak hours. He warned of strict actions if such complaints were received in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Newly raised police SPU Gilgit-Baltistan
Training in Bahrain NACTA





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2329382743980116

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police Officers with new Patrolling cars started patrolling with Dua at Mansehra Section ...Hazara Motorway Phase 2.
KP ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*392 Km Sukkur Multan Motorway M-5 open for all traffic.Motorway Police Briefing Buses,Intelligent Transport System (ITS) Speed Gun,Rohri Interchange,Service Area, Police Observation Platform,Rest Area and Mosque clicks
*
Photo Credit:Saleem Kamboh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Shaheen Motorbike Squads Launched in Islamabad to Prevent Street Crime*

The ITP has announced an e-challan system as well to help facilitate the citizens in the city. To help curb street crime in the federal capital and instill confidence on the streets, Waqar Uddin Syed, Deputy Inspector General of Police (Operations) Islamabad, has announced a police motorbike squad that will be patrolling the city.












__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP Approves Rs. 700 Million for Tourism Police*

Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (KP) Mahmood Khan has approved a Rs. 700 million budget for the establishment of tourism police in the province.

The approval came during a meeting on tourism promotion in the province with CM Khan in the chair


----------



## ghazi52

KP Police


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police new Fleet: for M-4, M-5 and M-15


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway Police* collered camel Carvans with reflecting tape on RCD Highway N-25 to save camels and road users from accident.

Photo Credit Afzal Majeed











https://www.facebook.com/ChinaPakEc...suO7CwRID1G2CbEkkBD94k3Frm2IhqiTuSaxqcB893TZE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad to Get 10 Hi-Tech Police Stations Similar to Hong Kong Police*

Following the suggestions of the Federal Minister for Science and Technology Fawad Chaudhry, Islamabad Police, in collaboration with the government, is going to set up ten hi-tech police stations following the model of Hong Kong Police.

The minister announced this in a tweet on Sunday following his visit to Police Service Centres in the federal capital.

He visited the facility with IGP Islamabad Aamir Zulfiqar Khan and lauded the initiatives of ICT police for providing one-window operations to the citizens.

The minister also informed that the police are ready to make video cameras a part of the uniform, on the pattern of Hong Kong police.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

100, 50 notes falling

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bananarepublic

ghazi52 said:


> 100, 50 notes falling



The picture even shows the guy not Wearing helmet....


----------



## RescueRanger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1210149832909869056
Good find, it's a cheap clone but prohibited nonetheless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Female commandos to join K-P police battalion*

December 30, 2019
https://tribune.com.pk/story/2127171/1-female-commandos-join-k-p-police-battalion/





Female commandos march at the police headquarters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PM Imran Khan has formally inaugurated the Model Police Station at Mianwali.

Establishing model police stations in Punjab is part of Prime Minister Imran Khan's initiative and vision of justice for all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

‏آئی جی اسلام آباد محمد عامر ذوالفقار خان خصوصی کاوشوں سے چیک پوسٹس پر جدید ٹیکنالوجی کے ذریعے فنگر پرنٹ کا استعمال شروع.

بائیو میٹرک کی مدد سے ہر شہری کا ریکارڈ ناکہ جات پر میسر ہوگا.جس شخص کی تصدیق کرنا مقصود ہوگی تھانے لے جانے کی ضرورت نہیں پڑے گی.



Islamabad Police started using fingerprint through modern technology on check posts.

With the help of bio-Matric, every citizen's record will be available on blockade. The person who wants to confirm will not need to be taken the police station.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s High Commissioner in Malaysia Amna Baloch said Malaysia was negotiating with Pakistan to hire security guards after it had stopped hiring low-skilled workers from other countries.







“The initial negotiations between both the countries have already been held at highest level while modalities to formalise the hiring process were being worked out,” she said
Previously, Amna said Malaysia was hiring security guards from Nepal under an agreement which now had been revised. “It is a best time for us to take advantage of this opportunity and send our low-skilled workforce to Malaysia.”
A senior officer from the Ministry of Overseas Pakistanis and Human Resource Development confirmed the development and said Malaysia had a potential to recruit 100,000 to 150,000 Pakistani security guards.


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police Passing-out Prade of 409 junior patrol officers including 36 female officers NHMP training college Sheikhupura.
The IG said they should feel proud that they were part of an organisation which had earned worldwide fame as an honest and professional force


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Abu Zarrar

*Police politicisation*
IN the wake of the industrial revolution, London transformed from a bucolic setting into a busy commercial metropolis. Taking advantage of the anonymity conferred by a large city and the economic opportunities it created, criminals from all over flocked to this bustling city, triggering unprecedented crimes and disorder.

To maintain the peace, Sir Robert Peele introduced the concept of civilian police tasked exclusively with crime prevention in 1829, thus laying the foundation of the present-day policing system. It was only in 1842 that criminal investigation was entrusted to the police. Since then, London’s metropolitan police has pioneered and refined police systems that are followed by modern forces around the world. In the years that followed, it was British politicians who initiated and nurtured the concept of an autonomous and depoliticised police accountable to the public.

Maintained religiously for more than a century, the police chief’s security of tenure is the pivot of this system. Police commissioners are appointed for a five-year tenure, which gives them sufficient time to determine and implement the force’s objectives in line with the government’s political vision. Despite its share of blame and even scandal, the chief’s security of tenure has strengthened London’s metropolitan police, allowing it to evolve into a strong and professional institution.

In Pakistan, every political party has included police reforms in their manifestos. And in the National Action Plan aimed at dealing with terrorism, all parties agreed to revamp the criminal justice system. True to their manifestos, all new governments have initiated police reforms, resulting in 30 quality reports proffering excellent recommendations. These reports have repeatedly linked the effectiveness of meaningful reforms to the security of tenure of the police chief.
In view of this, it is baffling that despite their consensus on reforming the police, political parties have uniformly acted to obstruct the recommended reforms. The police structure is routinely destabilised through whimsical decisions related to the posting of provincial inspectors general. Obsessed with direct control of the police to influence constituency politics, the political leadership is totally oblivious to on-ground conditions and fails to realise the destructive domino effect of arbitrary IGP postings on the entire governance structure.

In recent decades, Pakistan has experienced rapid urbanisation and a phenomenal increase in the population, thus transforming societal behaviour. These changing dynamics have necessitated a substantial rise in the number of police personnel, thus expanding the command of the IGPs. Punjab has a force of about 180,000, while Sindh has 150,000 personnel, followed by 80,000 in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa (including erstwhile Fata) and 40,000 in Balochistan.

Armed and disciplined men tasked with preventing and detecting crime, these personnel also maintain order in society and, most importantly, provide security to senior government functionaries including the political leadership. Police in Pakistan have also been at the forefront of countering terrorism. They look up to their chief for protection, support and stability.

Arbitrary decision-making in the posting of police chiefs serves to demoralise the forces under their command and is a major reason for the wayward attitude of the police. It is common knowledge that IGPs are posted without proper process and that every appointment is made in haste without any safeguard for the tenure of this senior assignment. This unpredictable and fragile arrangement creates insecurity for the commanders, an experiential state which permeates to the lower ranks.

The posting of provincial police chiefs is serious business, and it needs to be processed and decided transparently. Despite Police Order, 2002, providing a proper procedure of consultation with a neutral institution to ensure suitable selection based on sound professional input, the procedure has been repeatedly ignored. There are Supreme Court rulings about the process and protection of the tenure of civil servants that have also been disregarded. The situation has progressively deteriorated with successive political governments.

Recently, the transfer of IGPs in the three large provinces has heralded new records of erratic decision-making, with extremely negative ramifications for law enforcement during a challenging period of transition in the country.

In the past two years, five IGPs have been posted in Punjab, whereas in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the number of postings has totalled four. In Sindh, due to resistance by civil society and political parties at the centre, IGP postings have been less frequent, but the provincial government seems to be in perpetual conflict with its own police chief, thus creating chaos in law enforcement. The government must realise that such confusion and disarray in governance is the outcome of flawed decisions that breed uncertainty and are inimical to economic activity.

The much-trumpeted police reforms and rule of law will remain elusive until and unless the government decides to post IGPs in accordance with considerations of merit and professional capabilities. It has to understand that police officers are not the personal servants of the ruling party but rather servants of the state who are mandated to strictly follow the law. The police must be held accountable for any deviation in implementation of these laws. This is achievable, and all that needs to be done is to follow the clearly delineated path of the rule of law.

As an exemplar, London’s metropolitan police have managed this superbly. In our context, the government too should strictly follow the principle of fixed tenure of IGPs. British politicians have done this for more than a century despite the challenges of two world wars and ensuing societal upheavals. If they can do it, our political leadership — which professes commitment to the rule of law and the parliamentary system — can surely follow suit, thus earning the gratitude of the people who have suffered for more than seven decades due to a flawed, compromised and fractured policing system.

_The writer is former IGP Sindh and convener of the Police Reforms Committee, Law and Justice Commission._

_Published in Dawn, March 16th, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar police making protective gear by themselves*

Manzoor Ali

March 25, 2020





Policemen wearing protective gear at police lines, Peshawar. —Dawn
PESHAWAR: The Peshawar police have begun making protective medical gear from own resources for the personnel deployed at the local quarantine centres and areas placed under lockdown after the outbreak of coronavirus.

The gear includes surgical masks, gloves and jumpsuits, the police officials told Dawn.

They said the police had produced around 100 jumpsuits before providing them to their personnel deputed at the Douranpour quarantine facility.

A senior official revealed that the city police had provided 30 jumpsuits each to police stations functioning in the city circle.

He said the jumpsuits were being made by the police’s own tailors, which stitched uniforms, on the premises of the police lines in consultation with doctors, while pathogens couldn’t penetrate through their material.

Official says masks, jumpsuits being provided to personnel at quarantine centres, locked-down areas

The official said the gear made by the police was resistant to abrasion during a law and order situation and could be disinfected.

He said such disposal items were very expensive.

The official said the police were also providing face shields and goggles to personnel.

“We’ve utilised own resources to make these protective gear to meet own requirements. The exercise is part of a backup plan to fight the virus,” he said.

The official said if coronavirus broke out in some area, the police had to lock it down, so the police’s personnel should be properly prepared for it.

“You have to quarantine the whole area, where a case of virus pops up,” he said.

Meanwhile, a spokesman for the city police said the police had planned to stitch up to 400 jumpsuits for use by own personnel in quarantine centres and checkpoints set up to protect areas placed under lockdown.

He said currently, the police personnel provided with the protective gear performed duty at the Dourapur quarantine facility, where pilgrims from Taftan border were kept near the limits of Peshawar.

The spokesman said the city police also provided face shields, hand sanitisers and other necessary equipment to their personnel.

He said the patrol force were making announcements on loudspeakers urging people to stay indoors.

“The announcements are being made in cantonment, city and Hayatabad areas. Besides, the police personnel are also informing the residents about proper hygiene to prevent the deadly virus,” he said.

Also in the day, provincial inspector general of police Dr Sanaullah Abbasi directed the police officers to adopt anti-coronavirus standard operating procedures to protect the personnel from coronavirus and ensure initiatives for the security of quarantine centres.

The instructions were issued in a video conference with the regional police officers, a statement issued here said.

Dr Abbasi said the police had to ensure strict action on the instructions issued by the provincial government regarding ban on transport, shopping malls, hotels and restaurants.

The RPOs briefed him about steps taken against coronavirus.

The police chief issued special directives to the officers to keep an eye on militants, drug pushers and anti-social elements to foil their nefarious designs during the outbreak of coronavirus.

He asked the police officers to care for the personnel’s welfare and ensure compliance with precautionary measures against coronavirus.

Dr Abbasi said the steps should be taken in line with the orders issued by the World Health Organisation.

_Published in Dawn, March 25th, 2020_


----------



## ghazi52

Guard of Honour given by Punjab Police to the Doctors, Nurses and paramedical staff fighting against Corona pandemic.






__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Police Lahore...


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad Traffic Police gets the Face Shield and face masks.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Readerdefence

ghazi52 said:


> Islamabad Traffic Police gets the Face Shield and face masks.


Hi nobody is fit to do the job every member of the force is expecting after couple of months 
Even the SSP after approx 13/14 years of job couldn't control his physical appearance 
These field officers all should have some exercise in the morning regularly before joining the duty Like other armed forces 
Thank you


----------



## ghazi52

Hero of the Nation .... drinking Fantastic Tea ☕

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*M-15
Motorway Police started Test Drive Patrolling on CPEC 80 km Mansehra Thakot section of Hazara Motorway.*

© Ehtasham


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.Thakot - Mansehra section Hazara Motorway now opened for Traffic.Motorway Police started Patrolling.10 hours travelling time will be only three hours.Enjoy green view long drive with 5 tunnels with speed limit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Police Assistance Lines (PAL) extended to tribal districts, IGP Sanaullah Abbasi inaugurated PAL in Khyber District. Police Clearance and Character certificates, CNIC and Tenants verification and other services offered under one roof


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Punjab Police’*s New Financial Software Will Keep Track of Rs. 119 Billion Budget*

The finance wing of the Punjab Police has installed a financial management software to prevent corruption and embezzlement in police accounts. The software developed by the Punjab Information Technology Board (PITB) is first of its kind in any state department and will monitor the police’s annual budget of Rs. 119 billion.

The initiative was taken after the mega corruption scandals in police accounts when the district accountants had withdrawn millions of rupees and misused them for personal gains.

A similar scandal came to light recently when an inquiry panel of the Punjab police proposed a disciplinary action against a senior officer following his alleged involvement in a financial scam worth Rs. 340 million in the accounts of the traffic police department.


----------



## ghazi52

Happy 73rd Independence Day on Motorways
National Highways Motorway Police (NHMP)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Harnai balochistan
happy Independence Day
After flag march police lives and harnai youngsters Performed A Traditional ilaqaii Attan.







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

1938 Rawalpindi.


----------



## Javed Aslam

Being a jurist, a professional lawyer and a researcher I know that administration and delivery of justice is a science just like the administration of medicines. Because little knowledge is a dangerous thing, therefore if the right medicine is not administered in the right way at the right time then the treatment does not become effective - instead the patient becomes very ill and faces some life threatening and fatal consequences. Similarly, if justice is not administrated properly then that breaks the society in pieces and leads the state to failure. Obviously, that also has a knock on effect on the defence. On the other hand, by virtue of a skillful and wiser administration of justice, crime can be controlled in the society. Which would make the country a safer place and maintain the rule of law in general. 

Lets be honest our legal system (from lawyers to judiciary and police to prosecution) totally lacks basic knowledge, legal ethics and professionalism. 

Unfortunately, there is no sense of administration of justice whatsoever in Pakistani judges, lawyers, police, prosecution and NAB. Therefore no matter how much effort we put in our defence, our country is helplessly going into a declining state day by day. 

In terms of the solution, I have got a comprehensive plan for a proper administration of justice and accountability in Pakistan. Whereby corrupt mafias can be prosecuted, forced to return the looted money and sent to jails for years and years to set an example for others.

I am B.A; LL.B. Subsequently I have completed my research course entitled as PGC - in - Law from Staffordshire University, England. I practice as a lawyer in England whilst my specializations are as follows:-

Civil Law and Debt Recovery through assets and bankruptcy Orders; Administration and Delivery of Law & Justice; Criminal Justice and Public Prosecution Service; Judicial Reforms and Public Service Sector; Company, Finance & Banking Law.

I was born in Pakistan and had my early education there. Moving away from my motherland made me realize that my roots were in Pakistan and that has helped me in discovering a true Pakistani within myself.

Therefore, I am really really passionate to serve Pakistan and her people. I strongly believe that Pakistan deserves a better place in the international community. As well as that, the common people of Pakistan deserve a better life.

In short, I am not looking for money or a personal gain at all. If I am given an opportunity, I am ready to serve my country. I am determined to turn the table around for the corrupts/enemies of Pakistan and send them to hell!!!

As my biggest ambition is to establish the rule of law and bring about a rigid accountability mechanism to tackle the corrupt mafias in Pakistan. Definitely, I would do my utmost in making Pakistan a stronger, safer and better country and probably I would serve my motherland free of charge.

I really want to see a rigid mechanism of accountability enforced across the board in Pakistan whereby corrupt mafias can be successfully prosecuted in order to be forced to return the looted money and be sent to jails for years and years to set an example for others!

I would be absolutely pleased to offer my services for my own country. As such, I can be contacted by Telephone or WhatsApp on (0044) 7799962613; 07448205640 or via email: ja.legal.advice@gmail.com

Thanks, Javed Aslam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Islamabad: Federal Minister has formally inaugurated NHA and Motorway Police Emergency Operation Center Helpline.


----------



## ghazi52

*CM hands over 571 vehicles to Punjab Police*










https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/app


*APP*
6:53 PM | October 10, 2020


In order to ensure the safety of life and property of people, the Punjab government provided 571 new vehicles to the Punjab Police.

Punjab Chief Minister Sardar Usman Buzdar handed over the keys of new vehicles to the police in a function held at the CM’s Office. Inspector General of Police (IGP) Punjab Inaam Ghani gave a detail briefing to the chief minister about the police vehicles.

Usman Buzdar said that the government fulfilled its promise of providing resources to the Police Department for safeguarding life and property of the people. Five hundred new vehicles would be given to the police stations whereas 47 vehicles to the Punjab Highway Patrolling Police and rest of 24 vehicles would be given to the elite force.

Usman Buzdar said that police have been made free from political influence by providing required resources. Provision of new vehicles would improve the efficiency of the police besides further improving the patrolling system of Highway Patrol Police.


----------



## ghazi52

*Trainings improve police performance: IGP KP*


The Frontier Post
October 14, 2020
t


PESHAWAR: The Inspector General of Police Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Dr. Sanaullah Abbasi said Wednesday that best modern training was a guarantee for excellent policing and providing exemplary service to the oppressed sections of the society and directed the under trainee jawans to equip themselves with better training for achieving the targets and desired goals in the field.

This, he said, while addressing the under trainee Levies and Khasadar jawans at Bajaur training centre today.

Earlier on arrival to Bajuar police training centre the IGP was welcomed by RPO Malakand Muhammad Ijaz Khan, Let Col Usman, Major Saqlain, DC Bajaur Fayaz Sherpao, DPO Bajuar Shahzada Kaukab Farooq and other high ranking police officers.

The IGP was briefed about the ongoing training of the Levies and Khasdars in the center. The IGP was informed that 250 officials of ex-levies and Khasadars are getting basic police training in the centre.
The IGP inspected the training process of the under trainee police officials and witnessed the practical demonstration of martial arts, Drill and use of modern weapons.
The IGP thanked the Pak army for imparting best quality training and extending unprecedented help to the police force. The IGP KP highly lauded Pak Army for defeating the terrorists and restoring lasting peace in the area.
The IGP asserted that the tribal districts have been merged in the larger interest of the country which opened new Vistas of progress and prosperity in the merged districts and said that the local people are largely benefitting from the same.

The IGP further disclosed that the newly merged districts police have been provided all facilities i.e., in respect of salaries, shuhada package and other welfare perks and privileges as admissible to rest of KP police.

The IGP informed that training was not only necessary for them further promotion in professional career but also polish their hidden capabilities and enable them to serve the oppressed and depressed sections of the society in a more better and organized manner.

The IGP assured that all available resources are being utilized for making the police of the merged districts professional police force.

Later, on the IGP went to police line at Khar Bajaur where a smart contingent of police presented guard of honor to him.
The IGP KP laid floral wreath on the Yadgar-e-shuhada and offered fatiha. He also planted a tree in police line Bajaur.

The IGP KP also distributed commendation certificates and cash rewards amongst the police officers and jawans for exhibiting best performance.

The IGP also chaired a meeting of police high ups in which the IGP was briefed about the steps taken for law and order and the new initiatives as well as construction of various police building and infrastructure.

The IGP KP directed the participants of the meeting to keep close coordination with Pak Army and other LEAs for maintenance of law and order and coming upto the attached expectations of the general public.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Traffic Police uniform 1969:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zarrar

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1330605357652189189


----------



## Abu Zarrar

*In a first, Balochistan appoints woman as ASP for Quetta police*






For the first time in Balochistan, a female police officer, Pari Gul Tareen, has been posted as Assistant Superintendent of Police (ASP) Quetta Cantt.

Pari Gul is the first woman in the history of Balochistan to be appointed to this post.

The officer hails from Balochistan's Pishin area and is the first woman in the province to join the Police Service of Pakistan (PSP) after passing the Central Superior Services (CSS) exam.










In a first, Balochistan appoints woman as ASP for Quetta police


Pari Gul is the first woman in the history of Balochistan to be appointed to this post




www.geo.tv

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## Zarvan

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332735163227398144


----------



## ghazi52

609 Motorway Police officers including 82 female officers Passed out at #Motorway #Police Training college Sheikhupura for #CPEC Roads network .Federal Minister for Communication and Postal Services Murad Saeed said a new era of progress and prosperity has started in the country while CPEC will be a game-changer for development of Pakistan.

Inspector General of Police (IGP) National Highways & Motorway Police (NH&MP) Syed Kaleem Imam, Additional IG Khalid Mehmood, Secretary Communications Zafar Hassan, senior police officers and relatives of the passing-out officers attended the ceremony.

Murad Saeed congratulated and appreciated the efforts of IGP NH&MP Kaleem Imam and Commandant Training College DIG Mehboob Aslam over excellent training of the passing-out officers and arrangements made for the ceremony.


----------



## ghazi52

Due to increase in dacoitis and street crime especially IN DHA, An anti street crime force has been reorganised and will be seen in different areas of district south Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Rawalpindi Police sets up daycare centre to facilitate woman officers*









The daycare centre established by the Rawalpindi Police. — Twitter/RwpPolice


In an attempt to facilitate the force's woman officers, the Rawalpindi Police has set up a daycare centre for their children.
In the pictures shared by the city police's Twitter handle, the daycare centre seems to come fully equipped with modern facilities for the children.


"Another step by CPO @AhsanPSP to ensure welfare of force as envisioned by IGP Punjab," the tweet said.
The tweet said the establishment of the centre would facilitate the woman officer and "relieve (them) from worries of their beloved little ones while on duty".
Meanwhile, City Police Officer, Rawalpindi, Muhammad Ahsan Younas, responding to the tweet, said: "Alhumdulilah Rawalpindi Police has fulfilled the vision of IGP Punjab."


"A modern Day Care Centre is fully operational. To protect and to serve @RwpPolice," he added.
Furthermore, Amna Baig, a Rawalpindi police officer, said that it was important for work places to be gender sensitive.


"Happy to be working for a department that caters to the needs of its lady officers so well," she added.


----------



## ghazi52

*4,000 Ex-Khasadar, Levies personnel integrated into KP Police: ISPR*

APP

DECEMBER 20, 2020


*RAWALPINDI*: Around 4,000 former Khasadar and Levies personnel on Sunday were integrated into the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police after completing four months training in the first phase.


In collaboration with Pakistan Army and Frontier Corps Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the first phase of training of former Khasadar and Levies personnel integrated into the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police had come to an end, said an Inter Services Public Relations (ISPR) here on Saturday.


The first phase of training in different areas of the tribal districts lasted from September to December 2020 in which 4,000 personnel integrated into the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police were trained by expert trainers of Pakistan Army, Frontier Corps and Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police.

The officials were trained on diverse areas of security including counter-terrorism, quick reaction force, policing, dealing with improvised explosive device (IEDs) and explosives, awareness of modern equipment, physical fitness and firing practice.


Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Muhammad Mehmood Khan, Senior officials of Pakistan Army, Frontier Corps and Police observed the ongoing police training on various occasions and expressed satisfaction.

Police passing out parade ceremonies were held under COVID-19 protocol.
Families of passing out policemen, senior officers of Pakistan army, frontier corps, police and other guests attended the parade


----------



## ghazi52

*Modern patrol vans deployed for VVIP duties*

Security SP reminds department of rules


December 20, 2020







*RAWALPINDI:*


----------



## ghazi52

DG Balochistan Levies Force

@DgLevies
·Balochistan Levies Force breaking stereotypes with new recruits #EmergingBalochistan 

@jam_kamal

@OfficialDGISPR

@dpr_gob
#womenempowerment #balochistanleviesforce


----------



## ghazi52

Prime Minister Imran Khan attended, the passing out ceremony of Islamabad Police at Police Lines Headquarters Islamabad, earlier today.

The PM inspected the parade and later laid a floral wreath at the Martyrs' Monument while praying for the shuhada.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2322914284498870


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Personnel of the Sindh Police's Skating Unit stand guard on a Karachi road for the Pakistan Super League.


----------



## ghazi52

SHO Imran Abbas was a hero, a Model officer, a father and an honourable man who served his country and his people.

May Allah have mercy on us and grant patience to his family and children.


----------



## ghazi52

*Islamabad police introduce smart driving licence*










The logo of Islamabad Traffic Police. — ITP/File


A spokesperson for Islamabad's police said Tuesday a new driving license has been rolled out in the capital that has a smart chip installed in it.

The spokesperson said Deputy Inspector General of Police (DIG) Islamabad launched the new driving license — that has the latest security features installed.

"In case of [an] emergency in the new license, all data will be recorded through the chip," the spokesperson said, adding it was available at the same fee as the previous license.

"Through the smart license, the chances of deception will reduce," he said. It would soon be linked to NADRA and excise's database.


----------



## ghazi52

Dr. Mujeeb ur Rahman Khan, Inspector General of Police, Gilgit Baltistan retires after 33 years of meritorious service in PSP.


----------



## ghazi52

KPK Police


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

KPK Police ready for action.


----------



## ghazi52

اِنَّا لِلّٰہِ وَاِنَّآ اِلَیْہِ رَاجِعُوْنَ

Former Inspector General Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Nasir Durrani sb has passed away, May Allah bless the departed soul and give patience to the family to bear the loss

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lahore Traffic Police , 1930


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Commander 5 Corps Karachi, Lt General Nadeem Ahmed Anjum visited Central Police Office Karachi to attend Martyrs Memorial. IG Police Mushtaq Mehr received the guest

Lt Gen Anjum paid rich tributes to police martyrs & met families of the martyrs.


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> Personnel of the Sindh Police's Skating Unit stand guard on a Karachi road for the Pakistan Super League.
> 
> 
> View attachment 718167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 718168


What nonsense is this!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KP police in Tribal districts*


A ceremony was held at Central Police Office (CPO) Peshawar on Monday in which the United Nations Office on Drugs and Crimes (UNODC) handed over *20 B6 level armoured Pickups to Counter Terrorism* Department (CTD) of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police for combating terrorism in the Newly Merged Districts. As said the UNODC is helping KP Police in combatting terrorism and organized crimes in the new merged districts of KPK under the agreement between KP Police and UNODC. Speaking on the occasion, the Inspector General Police KPK Moazzam Jah Ansari elaborated the challenges confronting the KP police and the steps taken for effective policing and capacity building of the police Force in the merged districts.

According to the IGP, the CTD units have been operationalized in addition to training of 17 thousand Levies and Khasadars by Pak-Army. He further said that all available resources are being utilized for the capacity building of the police personnel in the area to enable them to maintain peace and tranquility in the tribal districts.

KP Police fought the war on terrorism shoulder to shoulder with Pakistan Army, because Ex. FATA and other parts of the province were the main targets of the terrorists during the past. Hundreds of Policemen, officers, Khasadars and Levies personnel laid their lives while protecting the lives of their countrymen. The people of KP never forget the SHO Abdul Razzaq, Additional IGP Safwat Ghayur and many others valiant Police Officers for their bravery, courage and sacrifices for peace in the country. Pakistan Army played an important role in training and capacity building of KP Police, Frontier Constabulary, Levies and Khasadars by providing specialist training in Counter Terrorism, quick response, dealing with improvised explosive devices (IEDs), law enforcement, use of modern weapons and physical fitness. After successful transformation of FC, Levies and Khasadars Force into a well-trained and disciplined Police Force, now this force is capable of performing its duties independently in the tribal districts in coming days. It is suggestable to the IGP KP, that besides typical policing, KP Police needs to rebirth its informant network at village and Street level to establish its strong writ in the province particularly in newly merged tribal districts to thwart future challenges.


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: Former fast bowler Shoaib Akhtar has been appointed as ambassador of Motorway Police. “Proud to be associated with Motorway Police of Pakistan as an ambassador.


----------



## ghazi52

*Over 300 ladies constables pass out from Sihala Training College*


The Frontier Post







RAWALPINDI (APP): A passing out ceremony of more than 300 ladies constables was held here on Thursday at Police Training College Sihala.

Additional Inspector General of Police, Training and Recruitment, Kanwar Shahrukh was chief guest at the ceremony.

The Commandant Sihala Police Training College, Additional IG, Ghulam Rasool Zahid and Deputy Commandant, Ashfaq Alam also graced the occasion.

The Course Commander SP, Umbreen Ali administered the oath from the passed out lady constables who also presented guard of honor to the chief guest.

Additional IG inspected the parade and distributed cash prizes and shields to the lady constables who achieved prominent positions during the training.

Addressing the participants, the Additional IG Training and Recruitment said that the passing out of Ladies Constables is part of Chief Minister Usman Buzdar’s Police Reforms vision to transform the Police Station Culture in this manner.

He informed that this was the first badge of the ladies constables who passed out from Police Training College, Sihala.

He said that the females should not be afraid to come to the police stations for justice and get registered any complaints.

The Additional IG said that the Punjab government was committed to bring innovation in policing and would organize courses for women police constables and officers in line with modern requirements.

Kanwar Shahrukh said that every citizen has the constitutional right to go to the police station and have their grievances resolved.

He said that women police constables had also been trained to use modern weapons and ride motorcycles so that they could easily perform their duties in the field.

The Commandant Sihala Police Training College and Additional IG said that Police College Sihala is one of the top training institutes of Pakistan from where more than 95,000 police officers had been trained.

He said that besides Punjab Police, training was also being imparted to Motorway Police and other forces.

He informed that all the constables were recruited on merit and under a transparent procedure.
Ghulam Rasool Zahid said that all the ladies constables had been trained on modern investigative principles and they would prove to be a valuable asset to the Punjab Police by going to the field.

Cash prizes and shields were given to the ladies police constables who achieved distinguished positions.

Soha Safdar Ali from Gujranwala district took first place in the parade while, Sidra Bibi, a resident of Kasur, won the Commandant Shield in shooting.

Aqsa Khalid from Sialkot district bagged the overall first position during the training.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

July 31, 2021 . LAHORE - Punjab Inspector General of Police (IGP) Inam Ghani inaugurated the digital “Punjab Police Office System” at Central Police Office (CPO) here.


----------



## Moon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1422048653729009664

Reactions: Sad Sad:
2 | Angry Angry:
1


----------



## Windjammer

@Moon , is it necessary to open a thread for every such sad incident. I'm sure there's a dedicated thread for terrorism related incidents in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moon

Windjammer said:


> @Moon , is it necessary to open a thread for every such sad incident. I'm sure there's a dedicated thread for terrorism related incidents in Pakistan.


Which one? Raad ul Fasaad? There's only one for Sindh and Balochistan... :/


----------



## ghazi52

*First female-dominated police station opens in AJK's Rawalakot*

Tariq Naqash
October 26, 2021







IGP Azad Kashmir Dr Sohail Habib Tajik and DIG Poonch Rashid Naeem Khan pose with the staff of AJK’s first female police station in Rawalakot on Monday. — Dawn

MUZAFFARABAD: Azad Jammu and Kashmir’s (AJK) first female-run police station opened in Rawalakot on Monday with an aim to build confidence of women seeking redressal of any kind of injustice or legal advice.

Inspector General of Police (IGP) Dr Sohail Habib Tajik told _Dawn_ that initially the station was provided with an 11-member team, led by Sub-Inspector Zahida Hanif as station house officer (SHO).

In response to a question, Mr Tajik said officials at the station would investigate complaints about harassment of women in workplaces or educational institutions, cyber stalking, child abuse, domestic issues mainly violence, civil issues including property disputes as well as cases in which females were the accused.

“As far as gender gap is concerned, Pakistan stands at 153rd position at the international level, with only three nations behind it. Establishment of women police stations is one step towards minimising that gap,” he said, adding that after Rawalakot, one station each would also be established in the remaining two divisional headquarters of Muzaffarabad and Mirpur.

He said even though AJK was comparatively a peaceful region, however recently an increase has been seen in incidents of crimes against women.

“These police stations will encourage women to speak and identify the patterns of crimes which they are usually hesitant to share with male officials,” he said, expressing hope that these stations will also become nerve centres for research on crimes against women.

Though the strength of policewomen in AJK is hardly 150 out of 8,000, the region saw appointment of its first female SHO in a male police station in October 2016. Then sub-inspector Shaista Hussain had held this position in Saddar Police Station Muzaffarabad for about 13 months. Currently, she is serving as chief law instructor (inspector) in Police Training School, Muzaffarabad.

Ms Jabeen Kausar, then inspector, who was abroad at that time was also appointed house officer in Hajira Police Station in Poonch, soon after her return home after two weeks. Ms Kausar was recently promoted as the first female DSP in AJK and is currently serving in Sudhnoti district as SDPO.

_Published in Dawn, October 26th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*US and KP government inaugurate police facilities*

The Frontier Post








PESHAWAR: The US government, through the International Narcotics and Law Enforcement Affairs Section (INL), inaugurated new KP Police and Frontier Constabulary facilities worth a total of over $18 million.

“This week’s events are the newest steps in the long partnership between the United States and Pakistan,” US Consul General Richard H. Riley said. “The United States hopes these facilities will help the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Police and Frontier Constabulary meet their goals of training increasingly capable, professional officers and expanding law enforcement services into the newly-merged districts.” Regarding facilities for women that were constructed, INL Director Mark Tervakoski noted, “We are happy we can assist with infrastructure that will allow more women to join the ranks of Pakistani law enforcement. Overall, these projects are about increasing the security and prosperity of all Pakistanis, of all genders.”

The inaugurated facilities include a Police Training Center in Shahkas, ten check posts in the newly merged districts, an addition to the Frontier Constabulary training center in Michni, and completion of the second phase of construction at the KP Joint Police Training Center in Nowshera. Officials also celebrated the ground-breaking for a new accommodation barracks for female trainees at the Shahkas facility.

The new Shahkas training facility has a 500-officer capacity and is already playing an important role in the training of former Levies security forces as they transition into the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa provincial police. The ten check posts in Khyber, Mohmand, Kurram, and other tribal districts will smooth the transition of former Levies forces into the KP Police and help extend police services to the citizens of the newly merged districts. The Michni Police Training Center addition will assist the Frontier Constabulary in meeting its goal of expanding its ranks by an additional 5000 personnel. The completion of the second and final construction phase of the Joint Police Training Center in Nowshera, which included the construction of forty buildings,
among them facilities for female trainees, will increase its capacity from 540 to 1700 trainees.

For almost 40 years, the United States and Pakistan have worked to improve citizen security and enhance police capacity across Pakistan. The Bureau of International Narcotics and Law Enforcement Affairs, part of the US Department of State, works in more than 90 countries to help combat crime and corruption; counter the narcotics trade; improve police institutions; and promote court systems that are fair and accountable


----------



## ghazi52

Motorway Police..


----------



## ghazi52

Assistant Superintendent Police, Islamabad has been nominated for the “International Women of Courage” Award by the USA embassy Islamabad. 

Ms Amna Baig is in-charge of the ICT Police Gender Protection Unit.


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1485998333718151179


----------



## ghazi52

GB Police gets cars..


----------



## ghazi52

.....
Prime Minister Imran Khan will inaugurate #Pakistan’s first national emergency helpline 911 on first of Ramazan.

According to details, Prime Minister Imran Khan on Wednesday chaired a meeting to review measures related to Pakistan Emergency Helpline (PEHEL)-911.

All the 36 individual emergency numbers for the provision of emergency services like fire brigade, police, health assistance, disaster recovery and motorway police would be integrated into Pakistan Emergency Helpline (PEHEL)-911, the meeting told PM Imran Khan.

The prime minister was briefed that the caller will only have to dial 911 and it will be routed to the concerned emergency response department.

During the meeting, the PM directed the authorities concerned to take all necessary measures to ensure hiccup-free operations of the helpline through trial run and soft launch before its actual launch in the holy month of Ramazan.
........


----------



## RescueRanger

ghazi52 said:


> ISLAMABAD: Former fast bowler Shoaib Akhtar has been appointed as ambassador of Motorway Police. “Proud to be associated with Motorway Police of Pakistan as an ambassador.


Dr. Kaleem Imam was our former commandant at Police Lines, Dr. Imam, Dr. Taimuri and Late Durrani Shaib were the best of Pakistan police.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
372 Patrol officer/Sub Inspectors passed out Motorway Police Training College Sheikhupura include 39 Female Police officers.100 Patrol officers belong to Baluchistan .16 KP Transport officers completed training.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
6 Jun, 2022






NEW YORK – A group of 22 Pakistani women police officers attended a conference on high level police training in Dallas, Texas. 
This group of women police officers includes middle and senior level police officers. 
Pakistani female police officers visiting the United States to attended the annual conference on crimes against women in Dallas from May 23 to May 27, 2022.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1535170092698411008


----------



## Readerdefence

Hi though in other countries spotters have speed cameras or speed camera vans standing on these connecting bridges of the motorway basically no body cares over speeding on motorways as there is no valid point system on your license you just get away after paying 1000/2000?
thank you


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> 372 Patrol officer/Sub Inspectors passed out Motorway Police Training College Sheikhupura include 39 Female Police officers.100 Patrol officers belong to Baluchistan .16 KP Transport officers completed training.


The good thing with Police is that 90% of them will never have to conduct drills again in a parade ground.



ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> 6 Jun, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK – A group of 22 Pakistani women police officers attended a conference on high level police training in Dallas, Texas.
> This group of women police officers includes middle and senior level police officers.
> Pakistani female police officers visiting the United States to attended the annual conference on crimes against women in Dallas from May 23 to May 27, 2022.


The level of fitness in the first 3 rows of this picture is questionable.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

RescueRanger said:


> Dr. Kaleem Imam was our former commandant at Police Lines, Dr. Imam, Dr. Taimuri and Late Durrani Shaib were the best of Pakistan police.





ghazi52 said:


> .,.,.,
> 372 Patrol officer/Sub Inspectors passed out Motorway Police Training College Sheikhupura include 39 Female Police officers.100 Patrol officers belong to Baluchistan .16 KP Transport officers completed training.





Readerdefence said:


> Hi though in other countries spotters have speed cameras or speed camera vans standing on these connecting bridges of the motorway basically no body cares over speeding on motorways as there is no valid point system on your license you just get away after paying 1000/2000?
> thank you





Signalian said:


> The good thing with Police is that 90% of them will never have to conduct drills again in a parade ground.
> 
> 
> The level of fitness in the first 3 rows of this picture is questionable.



*Good News after Islamabad Police , Punjab Police , KP Police , Motarway police now Balochistan Police Twitter and Facebook accounts have been Verified as well .*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543253027099971584


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1542479383906205697


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543516227749937153


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543473870673412096


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543429734066970624


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1541046810957025280

@PanzerKiel @Huffal @_NOBODY_


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

1st Ever Female SHO appointed in Regular Police Station in Balochistan | July 2022 .​


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1543861406197583872






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=616196726221745







*# Follow Verified Twitter and Facebook accounts of Balochistan Police . Thanks .*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549650194060513280



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1549662087781154817





















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=5390757554303654













Balochistan Police on Instagram


Balochistan Police shared a post on Instagram. Follow their account to see 156 posts.




www.instagram.com








*# Follow Official Twitter , You Tube , Instagram and Facebook handles of Balochistan Police . Thanks .*


----------



## Signalian

DXB Pol has started a concept, its still in testing phase. Those rotors need to be covered from all sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RescueRanger

Signalian said:


> DXB Pol has started a concept, its still in testing phase. Those rotors need to be covered from all sides.


Health and safety nightmare, novel but imagine the risk to life and limb if the operator lands that near to a crowd?



ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> 6 Jun, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW YORK – A group of 22 Pakistani women police officers attended a conference on high level police training in Dallas, Texas.
> This group of women police officers includes middle and senior level police officers.
> Pakistani female police officers visiting the United States to attended the annual conference on crimes against women in Dallas from May 23 to May 27, 2022.


Ma'am Ayesha Gul Centre and SP Ambreen Rashid... Some of the faces I can recognise in this photo, all very fine officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RescueRanger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551217341240860673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Miranshah North Waziristan Police Martyrs' Day was celebrated with full devotion and enthusiasm. Ceremony held at Police Jirga Hall. GOC Seven Division Major General Naeem Akhtar, Deputy Commissioner Shahid Ali Khan Sahib, Colonel Asif ..


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Police Martyrs' Day is being observed across the country today | 4th Aug 2022 .​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555040834151669766



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1554421763706159104




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555003804034256896




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555021039012401152





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555046110959370241





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1555184460206841858


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Punjab Police lose another jawan to criminals on Police Martyrs Day​https://en.dailypakistan.com.pk/author/web-desk
Web Desk
4 Aug, 2022






Constable Rao Rahat Saleem. (Punjab Police Official – Twitter)


LAHORE – Another jawan of the Punjab Police was martyred in the line of duty on the Police Martyrs Day.

Police said Constable Rao Rahat Saleem was martyred in an encounter with Dulani and Lund gang in the Rajanpur Kachha area, which is said to be a safe haven for criminals.

Paying tribute to the martyr, Punjab Police Inspector General (IG) Faisal Shahkar said Constable Rahat Saleem became a companion of 1,573 brave martyrs by sacrificing his life on the Police Martyrs Day.

He said that martyrs of the Punjab Police were real heroes of the department and the nation would not forget their sacrifices.

Shankar said that Punjab Police would never leave the family of Saleem alone. 
The funeral prayers for the martyred constable were held at Police Lines, Rajanpur.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Lahore police to have more woman investigators​Asif Chaudhry 
August 22, 2022









*LAHORE: The Lahore police higher-ups have given a green signal to make more appointments of lady police officers after it received positive public feedback during the first 10 days of posting of six women officers as heads of the investigation wings at the city’s police stations.*

The Lahore police has six divisions and the appointments have been made at one police station of each division. Inspector Farhat was posted as in-charge of investigation at Wahdat Colony police station, Sub-Inspector Sadaf Rasheed at Quaid-i-Azam Industrial Area police station, SI Sumaira Nazir at Model Town police station, SI Ambrin Rehman at the Defence A police station, SI Shazia Kausar at Akbari Gate and SI Sonia Liaquat was posted in-charge investigation at the Racecourse police station.

Though it constituted nearly five per cent of the total postings in 84 police stations, the move was declared a positive sign to increase the women representation in the police.

An official told _Dawn_ that the appointments of lady police officers as heads of the investigation wings at the police stations in Lahore had inspired more women to play a leadership role. He said the underrepresentation of the women in police stations had gone unnoticed. It is evident from the fact that Lahore has one lady police station out of 84 despite the fact that women constitute 48 per cent of the total population of the city and they need support of lady police officers to stop gender discrimination.

The decision-making authorities in the police have kept the women police officials away from the investigation wing because of nature of risks involved. Recently, IGP Faisal Shahkar expressed his plan to encourage women police officers. He said the appointment of lady police officers would also help change the thana culture or police image in the public.

The official said Lahore was a tough city to serve for the police officials in all ranks as it reported over 0.2 million annual cases of crime annually, which was more than the total crime of half of Punjab. The investigation wing of Lahore police in particular faces tremendous challenges to improve conviction rate against hardened criminals.

He said the burden of cases on the investigation officers had led to the high crime in the city as most criminals resumed their activities due to the faulty investigations and poor prosecution.

In April this year, the Lahore investigation police had taken up the issues with the then IGP, citing a lack of IOs, shortage of other staff, equipment, transport and funds.

_Published in Dawn, August 22nd, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*After a change of setup in the country’s most populated province – Punjab – the PTI-backed new government mulled changing the uniforms of law enforcers.*

Reports in local media said Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi has directed to change the Punjab Police uniform for their 'better image'.

Elahi reportedly directed the Inspector General of Police (IGP), Faisal Shahkar, to shortlist three colours for the new uniform, while a public survey for the shortlisted colours will be carried out across the province to seek fresh feedback and opinion about the uniform.

Furthermore, CM Pervaiz Elahi also assured to give multiple uniforms to traffic wardens, adding that their allowances would be restored as well


----------



## syed_yusuf

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> *After a change of setup in the country’s most populated province – Punjab – the PTI-backed new government mulled changing the uniforms of law enforcers.*
> 
> Reports in local media said Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi has directed to change the Punjab Police uniform for their 'better image'.
> 
> Elahi reportedly directed the Inspector General of Police (IGP), Faisal Shahkar, to shortlist three colours for the new uniform, while a public survey for the shortlisted colours will be carried out across the province to seek fresh feedback and opinion about the uniform.
> 
> Furthermore, CM Pervaiz Elahi also assured to give multiple uniforms to traffic wardens, adding that their allowances would be restored as well


Just revert back the uniform to rest of Pakistan ... what is wrong with it?


----------



## Maea

syed_yusuf said:


> Just revert back the uniform to rest of Pakistan ... what is wrong with it?



It reminds me of "thana culture", thats what is wrong ( atleast for me) with the current uniform. we need modern uniforms. I think most western europeans police uniform ( altough boring and sometimes ugly) are usefull. Police needs way more things than just uniforms.


----------



## syed_yusuf

Maea said:


> It reminds me of "thana culture", thats what is wrong ( atleast for me) with the current uniform. we need modern uniforms. I think most western europeans police uniform ( altough boring and sometimes ugly) are usefull. Police needs way more things than just uniforms.


i got your point, however changing uniform did not changed any thing in punjab, while in KPK, keeping same uniform, focusing on culture have changed the Thaana impression

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThunderCat

Govt to seek public opinion for new uniform of Punjab Police


LAHORE – After a change of setup in the country’s most populated province – Punjab – the PTI-backed new government mulled changing the




en.dailypakistan.com.pk





LAHORE – After a change of setup in the country’s most populated province – Punjab – the PTI-backed new government mulled changing the uniforms of law enforcers.

Reports in local media said Punjab Chief Minister Chaudhry Pervaiz Elahi has directed to change the Punjab Police uniform for their 'better image'.

Elahi reportedly directed the Inspector General of Police (IGP), Faisal Shahkar, to shortlist three colours for the new uniform, while a public survey for the shortlisted colours will be carried out across the province to seek fresh feedback and opinion about the uniform.

Furthermore, CM Pervaiz Elahi also assured to give multiple uniforms to traffic wardens, adding that their allowances would be restored as well.

The question of a change in police uniform has long remained an issue of debate among Punjab Police officials. The uniform of the force was changed from khaki and black to olive green in the year 2017.


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587510157289848833



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583363453195931648


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580474681978937346


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586407666574045184



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586342337361326084










@kppolice on Instagram‎: "خیبر : ڈسٹرکٹ پولیس آفیسر عمران خان اور اے آئی جی ویلفئیر نے انسپکٹر جنرل آف پولیس خیبرپختونخوا معظم جاہ انصاری کی جانب سے شہید اے ایس آئی انداز گل اور شہید کانسٹیبل سید کریم کے لواحقین کو امدادی چیک، تعزیتی خط اور پاکستانی


@kppolice shared a post on Instagram: "‎خیبر : ڈسٹرکٹ پولیس آفیسر عمران خان اور اے آئی جی ویلفئیر نے انسپکٹر جنرل آف پولیس خیبرپختونخوا معظم جاہ انصاری کی جانب سے شہید اے ایس آئی انداز گل اور شہید کانسٹیبل سید کریم کے لواحقین کو امدادی چیک، تعزیتی خط اور پاکستانی پرچم حوالے کیا۔ #martyrs...




www.instagram.com


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
KP CM okays proposals to strengthen police dept​
The Frontier Post







PESHAWAR: Chief Minister Khyber Pakhtunkhwa has principally approved several proposals for strengthening of the police department in the province, especially in the newly merged districts, adding that peace is paramount for progress and development. Mahmood Khan has reiterated his stance for extending all available resources to strengthen the police department on modern lines as per contemporary requirements.

Chairing the 10th meeting of the Provincial Task Force, Chief Minister Mahmood Khan principally approved the establishment of CTD headquarters in all districts of the province. However, he directed to put in place an interim arrangement till the establishment of proper infrastructure, enabling the department to discharge its responsibilities in an effective manner.

Matters related to police mobility in the newly merged districts, housing, shortage of officers from the Police Service of Pakistan, shortage of women police force in the merged districts and police specific trained force in the merged districts were discussed in detail during the meeting.

In order to enhance the professional capacity of policing and to meet the requirements of human resource in the newly merged areas, Chief Minister directed to simplify the recruitment process so as to ensure timely filling of vacant posts and the recruitment of locals in the NMDs.

The chair also directed to work out modalities for the formation of a provincial cadre for police services in order to address the deficiency of qualified staff. He principally agreed with the proposal for provision of a Counter Terrorism Allowance for officials of the Counter Terrorism Department, in addition to bringing the pay of police department officials at par with the Civil Secretariat employees. He directed the concerned officials to submit the proposals to the concerned committee and work out the modalities in this regard for final approval by the government.

In order to strengthen the Counter Terrorism Department, the Chief Minister principally agreed with the proposal for creation of the post of Additional Inspector General along with other relevant posts, directing that the process should be completed by next week. 

Additionally, approval was also accorded for the hiring of technical experts along with giving access to the Counter Terrorism Department to technical data. For the purpose, the chair directed to take up the matter with relevant federal departments to ensure effective and efficient service delivery.

Furthermore, to provide sufficient incentives, the forum also agreed to give hard area status to the newly merged districts for which the matter will be taken up with the relevant forums. 

The Chief Minister stated that provision of arms, gadgets and other necessary equipment should be ensured on war footings adding that Khyber Pakhtunkhwa police is a professional institution which has rendered many sacrifices in maintaining the law and order situation in the province. 

He assured complete cooperation in bringing the police department at par with contemporary needs, adding that technical development is paramount in this regard to ensure efficient service delivery and also provide safety to police personnel during their duties.

With regard to the shuhada and food package, Mahmood Khan directed the concerned officials to implement the revised packages immediately as already announced earlier. 

The Chief Minister also directed to ensure stern accountability as envisaged in the Police Act 2017 as it will not only ensure that officials are aware of their respective roles but will also motivate them to be more responsible and proactive. The Chair concluded that peace and development go hand in hand and the provincial government will utilize all its resources to ensure that peace prevails and the police department is well equipped for the purpose.


----------



## ghazi52

KPK Police..


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1588926406989578240


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590023743950446592


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
SSU is special CT and security unit of Sindh Police which will be securing premises during test match at National Stadium Karachi. SSU personnel carrying Colt M4A1(a small barreled M4 variant). Full auto trigger gives more consistent trigger pull leading to better accuracy


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,






KP Police Anti Terrorism Unit During a mock exercise.


----------



## Signalian

ghazi52 said:


> KPK Police..
> 
> View attachment 892757


M-113s could be of help too.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Constable martyred in attack on police checkpost in KP’s Lakki Marwat: official​Sirajuddin 
January 1, 2023 







Funeral prayers of police constable Tehsinulllah, who succumbed to injuries following an attack on a police checkpost in Lakki Mar, were offered on Sunday morning. — Photo provided by author

A “key terrorist” was killed and a police constable martyred in the early hours of Sunday when gunmen attacked a police checkpost in the Shahbaz Khel area of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa’s Lakki Marwat District, a local police official said.

“The terrorists attacked the police [checkpost] with heavy and automatic weapons and tried to break in,” Lakki Marwat police spokesperson Shahid Hameed told _Dawn.com_, adding that RPG-7s, grenades and other “advanced weapons” were used.

“The attack was thwarted by the timely action of the police,” the spokesperson said.

Hameed identified the martyred policeman as of Constable Tehsinullah of the Rapid Response Force.

“A key terrorist was killed during the police’s retaliatory action,” the spokesperson said, identifying him as Owais Abdulkhel. Weapons were recovered from his possession.

The suspect was wanted by the CTD (Counter Terrorism Department) Bannu for being allegedly involved in attacks on police and security forces, Hameed said.

A police search operation is underway in the area.

The martyred police constable’s funeral prayers were offered at the office of the Lakki Marwat district police officer on Sunday morning, where they were attended by police and army officials.

The attack comes in the wake of a recent uptick in terrorist attacks across the country after the outlawed Tehreek-i-Taliban Pakistan (TTP) ended its months-long ceasefire with the government.

Recent weeks have seen a resurgence of militancy in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa, the southern belt and merged districts, with increasing intensity of attacks on law enforcement personnel.

Most recently, a policeman was martyred and at least six people — including four police officers and two civilians — were injured in a suicide blast in Islamabad’s I-10/4 sector last week. The attack was claimed by the TTP.

In Nov 16, 2022, six police personnel were reported to have been killed in what was described as a terror attack in Lakki Marwat after a police mobile patrol came under gunfire.


----------



## ghazi52

*,..,.,*
Tourism Police Passing Out Parade Passing-out parade ceremony of the first ever of KP tourism police in the Police Training School (PTS) at Swat here on Wednesday..

The passing out ceremony of 173 cadets including two females ..


----------

